# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kastriot Myftaraj Agjent i KGB

## ~Geri~

*Kastriot Myftaraj Agjent i KGB
*

Ne median e perditshme shqiptare shkruan gjithmone nje gazetar kunder interesave kombetare.Ai quhet Kastriot Myftaraj.Mbas luftes se ftohte dhe prishjes me Sovjetiket spiunet e KGB nuk pushuan se fuksionuari ne fshehtesi.Shume prej tyre nderruan qytete dhe vende per tu rehabilituar ne shoqeri.Edhe pse me struktura te fshehta ato prape se pra ruanin lidhjen me bazen sovjetike dhe bashkepunonin dhe sherbimet komuniste te rajonit.Kim Filbi nje prej gjenive te agjentures sovjetike arrin derisa aty sa behet kreu i Mi6 sherbimit secret Anglez.Edhe pse ne public shfaqen si libra konspirative apo dhe nga vete tregimet e agjenteve te vjeteruar kane dale fakte se nje prej shkaqeve te mos pasjes sukse se Cias Amerikane ne vendjet e lindjes eshte infiltrimi i Fildit dhe dhenia e informacion KGB prej tij per te gjitha aksionet, nderhyrjet te agjenturave perendimore ne vendet lindore.Nese do i referohemi emisionit Opinion te Blendi Fevziut do te shikojme qe dhe ne Shqiperi shume prej aksioneve te Cias jane sabotuar per shkak te ndihmes se Filbit.

Kastriot Myftaraj shpesh here shfaqet ne median shqiptare ne analiza kunder Ambasades se Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes.Ai ofendon diplomatet e saj me gjuhe nga me te ndryshme duke filluar nga zhargonet e bananeve e deri tek ato te pervesiteteve seksuale.Ne hapat para se Shqiperia te futej ne Nato ndodhi nje tragjedi kombetare.Mediat perfolen se Tragjedia e Gerdecit mund te ishte sabotash i sherbimeve sekrete fqinje te cilet donin ta ndalonin anetaresimin e Shqiperise ne Nato.Nje diploamat Shqiptar ne Maqedoni, shkruanin mediat e asaj kohe, deklaron se ne tragjedine e Gerdecit kane dore sherbimet sekrete fqinje duke iu adresuar Greqise dhe Serbise.Ne fakt Mihal Delijorgji kishte nje origjine greke dhe kishte zyrat e tij ne Qipro.Por ajo qe ishte e rendesishme eshte se ai bashkepunonte me nje hebre Efraim Devirol me nenshtetesi amerikane i cili kishte nje kompani qe merrej me transportin dhe shitjen e armeve qeverise amerikane ne Afganistan.Afganistani eshte dhe do te jete kujtesa e vjeter e perplasjes midis Rusise dhe Amerikes ku per shkak te humbjes se tij, ndodhi dhe copetimi i bashkimit Sovjetik dhe pavarsia e republikave te tjera..Pak a shume te gjithe e kemi pare Aktorin Hollivudian Stiveste Stalone kur luan rolin e Rambos, nje ushtar i specializuar amerikan qe ndihmon afganistanezet ne lufte kunder Ruseve te Kuq.Kete gje e perforcojne dhe disa emsione te BBC ku tregohet se Amerika i ka shitur arme te teknologjise se larte kunderajrore luftetareve afgane ne luften kunder ruseve.Me pushtimin e Afganistanit nga Amerika rikthehet mundesia e hakmarrjes se Rusise kunder Amerikes.Ne kete sfide te perplasjes se qyteterimeve KGB me agjenturen e saj u be shume aktive mbas hipjes ne pushtet te Vladimir Putinit, nje ish agjent i KGB.Vladimir Putini nuk ka deshiruar qe Natoja te zgjerohet ne bllokun e vendeve te lindjes duke e pare kete si nje sfide ndaj Rusise gje qe solli dhe perplasjet per bazat ajrore te Natos ne Poloni.Nuk perjashtohet mundesia qe te kete bashkepunim midis Greqise dhe Rusise per rajonin ku sipas Samuel Huntigtonit te dyja keto vende i perkasin ideologjise ortodokse krishtere.Shqiperia gjendej ne hapat e para drejt Natos kur papritmas nje firme amerikane nga hebreu Efraim Devirol sabotohet ne mes te Shqiperise pikerisht ne kryeqytetin e saj duke sjelle nje skene makaber me dhjetra te vdekur.Firma nuk merrej vete drejtperdrejte me demontimin e armeve por kishte kontraktuar firmen shqiptare te Mihal Delijorgjit nje bisnesmen me te kaluar te dyshimte mafioze.Edhe pse jehona e tragjedise dha nje mesazh per pasiguri armatimesh ne Shqiperi ish-komuniste kjo nuk perbente shkak qe Shqiperia te ndalonte anetarezimin ne Nato.Perkundrazi organizma te ndryshem nderkomebtare moren persiper ndihmesen ne kete fushe.Te tjera ndodhi pasuan ngjarjen e Gerdecit nga vrasja e Kosta Trebickas e deri ne arrestimin e ushtarakeve te larte qe mund te kene mbaruar dhe specializimet e tyre ushtarake ne kohen e diktatures ne Bashkimin Sovjetik.

Kastriot Myftaraj nje gazetar i futur enigmatikisht ne fushen e gazetarise shkruan gjithmone artikuj qe sipas tij jane konspiracione per qe demtojne interesat amerikane ne Shqiperi.Per ta legjimituar sjelljet e tij anti amerikane ai ka marre nje rol antislamisti duke thirrur per djegien dhe venien e eksplozivit xhamiave dhe duke share ezanet dhe njerzit e fese Islame.Mesa duket hakmarrja e Rusise kunder amerikes ka hyre dhe ne gazetat shqiptare.Direkt mbas arrestimit te disa spiuneve te KGB ne Amerike, Kastriot Myftaraj xhindoset dhe akuzon Ambasaden amerikane dhe Cia per skenare te tmerrshem ne Shqiperi.Para shume kohesh akuzonte dhe Mosadin Izraelit se kishte kryer Gerdecin me qellimin qe kriptocifutet si Edi Rama te vinte ne pushtet.Ndoshta per te fshehur rolin e KGB ne ndodhine e Gerdecit Kastrioti Myftaraj vendosi ti atriboje ate ngjarje makabre Sherbimit sekret Izraelit, nje sherbim i cili eshte pro zgjerimit te Natos dhe aleat me Shqiperine ne planet ballkanike.Pse Kastriot Myftaraj sulmoi sherbimin secret Izraelit per Gerdecin? Pse Kastriot Myftaraj nuk permendi origjinen greke te Mihal Delijorgjit dhe firmen e tij ne Qipro, ku se fundmi u arratis njeri prej agjenteve te KGB i kerkuar nga Amerika?Pse Kastriot Myftaraj ftohet gjithmone nga nje gazetar Tv shqiptar me origjine greke i cili e quan ambasadorin amerikan cekollata per shkak te ngjyres se tij.Kastriot Myftaraj mori nje precendet te Ambasadorit amerikan ne mbrojte te nje homoseksuali dhe sulmoi ambasadorin amerikan dhe beri thirrje dhe per djegien e ambasades amerikane duke bere anologji me djegien e ketij institucioni diplomatic ne vendet latine.Pastaj me paturpesine me te madhe sahanlepiresi i Rusise kerkon prej drejtorit te Cia qe te shikoje rrezikun e terrorizmit islamik teze e cila ka dalur shpesh here nga agjencite e spiunazhit serb per te hudhur balte mbi Shqiperine dhe Pavarsine e Kosoves.Pra te gjithe teorite e Kastriot Myftaraj bien ndesh me patriotizmin shqiptar dhe cojne ujin ne mullirin e armiqve tradicionale te shqiptare.Gjithashtu sulmi i Kastriot Myftaraj ndaj Ambasades amerikane dhe trupit diplomatic te saj tregon se ky person eshte nje agjent i fjetur i KGB qe perpiqet per prishjen e imazhit amerikan ne Shqiperi.Nga publikimet e imaleve te te tij ne shtyp del se Kastriot Myftaraj bashkepunonte me nje ish punonjes te ambasades te pushuar qe i jepte informacion per trafikun e zi te vizave me qellim qe Kastriot Myftaraj te denigroj imazhin e kesaj ambasade.Me pak fjale ky agjent sovjetik i kerkon ambasades amerikane te luftoje terrorizmin por nuk i kerkon te luftoje cmendurine e tij pro Ruse dhe komuniste qe e kane ameriken hale ne sy.A eshte Kastriot Myftaraj agjent i KGB? Kjo ngelet nje dileme qe vete Kastrioti do i jape pergjigje ne te ardhmen me shkrimet e tij anti islame dhe anti amerikane. Duke pare ngjarjen e perfundimit te Kosta Trebickas per shkak te pergjimet e tij ndaj diplomateve amerikane per te cilet Kastrioti ka permendur Cia dhe Mosadin presim ne ardhmeri qe Instuticionet e Cias dhe FBI te kene te njejtin sukses me Kastriot Myftaraj agjentin e fshehte e KGB .

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...mente&Itemid=1

----------


## ~Geri~

Politika amerikane në Shqipëri, nga prapanica e Klodit, tek historia holandeze e Bahri Shaqirit

Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ
Kur ambasadori amerkan Withers, në dhjetor deklaroi në një intervistë ekskluzive për Anila Bashën, në Gazeta Shqiptare, se ai është i apasionuar pas historisë dhe se i ka bërë përshtypje

një ngjarje në historinë e Shqipërisë, që është Kuvendi i Lezhës, në shekullin XV, unë mendova se ndoshta në fillim të marsit, në përvjetorin e këtij kuvendi, ambasadori amerikan do të shkonte në Lezhë. Por jo. Ambasadori amerikan bëri një gjë tjetër, ai doli në emisionin Big Brother në Top Channel për të shprehur mbështetjen diplomatike për një homoseksual lezhian, i cili u vetëdeklarua i tillë në këtë emision. Ambasadori amerikan, gjatë emisionit u shpreh se ishte shumë i prekur, dhe në këtë moment ambasadori holandez, i cili ishte ulur në krah të tij, vuri dorën e tij mbi gjurin e kolegut amerikan, për të shprehur solidaritetin e plotë holandez me SHBA-të. Vërtet që Holanda ka vendosur që të largojë trupat e saj nga Afganistani, gjë që e ka brengosur shumë Amerikën, por kur është fjala për çështjen e homoseksualëve, Holanda është aleate besnike e një Amerike që bëhet promovuese globale e kësaj kauze. Holanda nuk bie dakord me Amerikën për Afganistanin, por bie plotësisht dakord për Sodomën.
Nxjerrjen e një homoseksuali në Big Brother këtë vit, Top Channel e kishte amanet nga Bix Aliu, burri hollandez i diplomacisë amerikane. Dhe Topi i mban premtimet ndaj diplomacisë amerikane. është si në atë këngën e Adelina Ismajlit, po ta perifrazoj:
Ma ka lanë, ma ka lanë, Biksi, o nji amanet-e,
Kët vit Big Brother pa një pederast mos me mbet.
Se po të shprehem në termat e raportit të Departamentit të Shtetit për Shqipërinë, pra me guess dhe it was supposed, atëherë mund të përsëris atë që thuhet 80% e diplomatëve amerikanë janë homoseksualë dhe se gratë e tyre i kanë fëmijët me marinsat e ambasadave.
Tash që ambasadori amerikan doli në Big Brother duhet që edhe drejtuesit e emisionit Fiks fare, Filip Çakuli dhe Armir Shkurti, për të shpërblyer edhe nderin që u bëri ambasadori duke ua përmendur emisionin edhe në raportin e Departamentit të Shtetit, këtë vit velinat femra, t i zëvendësojnë me velino meshkuj homoseksualë, një aktiv dhe një pasiv, të cilët të kërcejnë dhe të shtrihen mbi tavolinën e Saimirit dhe të Doktorit.
është shumë instruktiv fakti që pjesëmarrja e ambasadorit amerikan në Big Brother ndodhi në të njëjtën ditë që ai bëri deklaratën për projekt-ligjin për SHISH. Prapanica e Klodit (ky i fundit ka të drejtë ta disponojë si të dojë prapancën e tij, por derisa me të u mor ambasadori amerikan, ajo është kthyer në çështje politike dhe do të analizohet simbolika e saj), është çelësi për të shpjeguar jo vetëm deklaratën e ambasadorit amerikan për SHISH, por edhe gjithë politikën amerikane në Shqipëri. Ne përpiqemi që t i gjejmë një shpjegim racional kësaj politike, çka do të thotë se supozojmë që ajo bëhet me kokë, por e vërteta është se ajo bëhet me bythë, nën influencën e lobeve antishqiptare në Washington.
Kur ambasadori amerikan na thotë se është i shqetësuar për politizimin e SHISH, nuk është bindës, se drejtori që ai mbron, Bahri Shaqiri, ka ardhur në SHISH dhe në postin që mban si produkt i politikës më të ndyrë që mund të imagjinohet. Bahri Shaqiri ishte i punësuar si menaxher në degën e agjencisë ajrore kroate Adria Airlines në Tiranë, e cila kishte si pronar Kujtim Hysenajn. Kujtim Hysenaj e filloi këtë biznes, duke shfrytëzuar postin që kishte pasur si ambasadori i fundit i regjimit komunist në Jugosllavi, duke ndjekur porosinë e Ramiz Alisë, që diplomatët shqiptarë të krijojnë lidhje biznesi për veten e tyre, që t i shërbenin partisë në ditët e vështira që e prisnin. Kujtim Hysenaj kishte qene oficer zbulimi i Sigurimit të Shtetit, rezident i Sigurimit në Paris, në vitet tetëdhjetë, dhe në Misionin e Shqipërisë në OKB, në New York, në fund të viteve shtatëdhjetë, fillim të viteve tetëdhjetë. Ai i pati këto favore se ishte dhëndrri i Xhaferr Spahiut, udhëheqësit të lartë komunist, i cili qe dhe kunati i Adil Çarçanit (Adili qe martuar me motrën e Xhaferrit), kryeministrit komunist.
Kujtim Hysenaj e mori në punë Bahri Shaqirin se e kishte kushëririn e gruas. Kur PS u rikthye në pushtet, në 1997, Hysenaj pati poste diplomatike, duke arritur deri në këshilltar i kryeministrit socialist për politikën e jashtme. Kur u largua Fatos Klosi nga posti i kryetarit të SHIK, në 2002, për ta zëvendësuar atë u gjend Kujtim Hysenaj. Me këtë u ruajt tradita komuniste që shefi i shërbimit të ishte nga Mallkastra (Zylyftar Ramizi, Fatos Klosi), madje u rikthye tradita e Sigurimit të Shtetit, derisa Hysenaj kishte qenë oficer i lartë i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Ambasada amerikane nuk tha gjë atëherë që në krye të SHISH po vinte një njeri nga një post politik, siç qe këshilltari i kryeministrit. Me të ardhur në krye të SHISH, Hysenaj e mori Bahri Shaqirin si shef të kabinetit. Kjo tregonte se Hysenaj e shikonte institucionin si biznesin e vet privat. Ambasada amerikane nuk tha gjë kur Bahriu kaloi nga shitës biletash avioni në njeriun-kyç të stafit të kreut të shërbimit sekret. Agjencia ajrore e Hysenajt dhe Shaqirit kishte lënë një përshtypje të keqe tek shqiptarët e Kosovës të ardhur në Shqipëri gjatë luftës në Kosovë, në 1998-1999, se kjo kompani duke përfituar nga rritja e kërkesave, i rriti shumë çmimet. Shqiptarët e Kosovës, duke përfshirë dhe ata të UÇK e përdornin linjën kroate se Kroacia nuk u sillte pengesa si vendet e tjera, pasi kishte armiqësi me Serbinë. Nga kjo përfitoi Hysenaj dhe Shaqiri bashkë me të, për të rritur çmimet dhe për të nxjerrë të ardhura shtesë për vete, meqenëse kroatëve u paguanin një çmim fiks. Më vonë, kur u çlirua Kosova, autoritetet shqiptare të aviacionit civil të Kosovës, përjashtuan me një vendim të posaçëm kompaninë jugosllave JAT dhe atë ADRIA, kjo për faj të Hysenajt dhe Shaqirit. Ky lajm u dha vetëm një herë në edicionin e lajmeve të Top Channel të mesditës, dhe nuk u përsërit në edicionet e mbrëmjes. Këta njerëz e morën në dorë shërbimin sekret shqiptar. Kur Hysenaj vdiq, vendin e tij në krye të SHISH, e zuri në fillim të vitit 2005, pikërisht Bahri Shaqiri, i cili atëherë ishte 35 vjeç.
Edhe Bahri Shaqiri ishte i lidhur me PS. Bahri Shaqiri është një njeri i politizuar. Nuk është e rastit që mbrojtësi më i madh i Bahri Shaqirit ndër gazetarët këto ditë është Artan Hoxha, gazetari investigativ i emisionit Xhungël, i cili pikërisht në kohën që Bahri Shaqiri ka qenë në krye të SHISH ka bërë disa emisione gjoja investigative për çështje të nxehta, si për çështjen e kapjes së terroristëve islamikë në Shqipëri nga CIA, vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit, vrasjet në Tropojë (Haklajt etj), ku qartësisht duket se ka përdorur materiale të SHISH, në mënyrë tendencioze politikisht, me synimin për të ngjallur armiqësi dhe gjakderdhje të reja. Dikush mund të thotë se ai mund t i ketë marrë këto materiale para se të vinte Shaqiri, por atëherë përse e mbron kaq fort.
Por Bahri Shaqiri ka edhe një histori holandeze. Shefi i tij i dikurshëm, Kujtim Hysenaj, para se të vinte në këtë post mbante dhe postin e konsullit të nderit të Holandës në Shqipëri, domethënë në kuptimin holandez të nderit. Edhe Bahri Shaqiri, mori një post në konsullatën holandeze të nderit në Shqipëri, si sekretar i konsullit, ashtu si Enver Hoxha në Bruksel. Kujtim Hysenaj, edhe pasi u bë drejtor i SHISH, nuk dha dorëheqjen nga posti i konsullit holandez në Shqipëri. Me sa duket e kishte shumë për zemër nderin e burrit në kuptimin holandez të fjalës. Presidenti Mosiu, i cili e emëroi, nuk duket se u shqetësua që shefi i tij i shërbimit dhe ndihmësi kryesor i tij qenë njëkohësisht dhe diplomatë të një vendi të huaj, një skandal sui generis ky, por si kavajas, presidenti kishte një dobësi për Holandën. Me këtë ai i lante dhe një borxh Holandës, se një kavajas kishte vrarë për xhelozi kolonolin holandez Tomson në kohën e Princ Vidit. Port re muaj pas emërimit të Hysenajt, qeveria holandeze e pa se kjo punë nuk shkonte dhe i thanë Hysenajt se ai dhe shefi i tij i kabinetit duhet të jepnin dorëheqjen pasi nuk shkonte që kryetari i shërbimit sekret dhe ndihmësi kryesor i tij, të qenë dhe diplomat nderi holandez. Holandezët e mirëkuptonin përkushtimin e atyre të dyve ndaj Holandës, por ai
Kur ambasadori amerikan thotë se shqetësohet për pavarësinë e SHISH nga politika, ky është një shqetësim i njëanshëm. Deri më sot në krye të SHISH është njeriu i ardhur nga një kombinim i ndyrë politik brenda PS, njeriu që ka interesa me Edi Ramën për ndërtim pallatesh, e megjithatë ambasadorët amerikanë kanë heshtur. Tash që rrezikohet posti i këtij njeriu, ata flasin. Pra ambasada amerikane e do SHISH-in organ të PS, ose më saktë të Edi Ramës. Fatos Klosi në një debat televiziv në Tv Klan tha se amerikanët janë të shqetësuar se e dinë kush është Berisha dhe si e përdor ai shërbimin sekret. Berisha e keqpërdori SHISH jo më shumë se pasardhësit e tij. Por a nuk ishte Fatos Klosi, aq që e mbushi SHIK-un në 1997 me ish-oficerë të Sigurimit të Shtetit, të cilët kishin rekorde shumë të këqija nga koha e diktaturës komuniste. Fatos Klosi nuk bind njeri nëse thotë se këta djaj u bën ëngjëj ligjorë.
Fatos Klosi bëri aluzion se ambasada amerikane është e shqetësuar për historitë e Berishës me islamikët në kohën kur ishte president. Por në këtë pikë, ambasadori amerikan, kur flet për SHISH, duhet të na sqarojë disa enigma. Përse drejtoria e antiterror në SHISH është suprimuar dhe ka zbritur në nivelin e degës. A nuk qenka më rrezik terrorizmi në Shqipëri, aq më tepër kur ne kemi trupa në Afganistan, dhe ndryshe nga Holanda jemi të vendosur t i mbajmë ato. Kjo të shtyn të pyesësh se si është e vërteta e historive me terroristë islamikë të kapur në Shqipëri në 1998-1999. Ish-drejtori i CIA, në kohën kur ndodhën këto gjëra, George Tenet, në librin e tij me kujtime, që ka 650 faqe, merret pothuajse krejt me çështjen e terrorizmit islamik në vitet 1996-2004, kur ai qe në CIA si nëndrejtor në fillim dhe që nga viti 1997 si drejtor. Ai përmend me krenari shumë operacione të CIA kundër terroristëve islamikë, të ligjshme dhe të kundërligjshme (për këto të fundit shprehet disi me doreza, por kuptueshëm), por nuk e përmend fare operacionin e verës së vitit 1998, i cili supozohej të ishte suksesi i dytë më i madh i CIA-s deri në atë kohë, në luftën kundër terroristëve islamikë.
Gjithashtu Tenet nuk e përmend as vrasjen tek Oxhaku në Tiranë, të një të supozuari si terrorist islamik shumë i rëndësishëm, pas vrasjes të së cilit skuadra e CIA dhe njerëzit e SHIK festuan deri në mëngjes, sikur të kishin vrarë Bin Ladenin. Tenet nuk i përmend këto dy raste se nëse i analizon ato, siç kam bërë në disa shkrime, kuptohet qartë se është fjala për një inskenim me qëllime të mbrapshta antishqiptare. Si rezultat i këtyre operacioneve, u tha se ambasada amerikane në Tiranë kërcënohej nga një sulm terrorist islamik, dhe për disa muaj përreth saj u luajt një lojë luftrash me mbrojtje të përforcuar në maksimum. Asgjë të tillë Tenet nuk e përmend në kujtimet e veta. Kjo zbulon të vërtetën e asaj që ka ndodhur. Terroristët islamikë as që kishin ndërmend të godisnin Shqipërinë, se goditja në vende si Shqipëria nuk bën efekt në botë. Ç efekt do të bënte goditja në një vend i cili një vit më parë, në 1997, ishte shfaqur në të gjitha televizionet e botës, si një vend afrikan, në luftë civile. Nëse terroristët islamikë donin të bënin një goditje në Shqipëri, ata do ta kishin bërë pa vështirësi gjatë kësaj kohe. Dhe ata nuk do të kishin sjellë këtu arabë zeshkanë (fakirë që donin të emigronin në Europë për bukën e gojës), por muslimanë fanatikë biondë nga ish-Bashkimi Sovjetik, me pasaporta të blear në Perëndim, të veshur si Perëndimorë, të cilët nuk do t i merrte kush si militantë islamikë. Ç kuptim kishte që terroristët të vetëzbuloheshin, duke pasur një pamje fanatikësh muslimanë në veshje dhe mjekër, si ata që u arrestuan apo eliminuan në Tiranë, në 1998-1999. ata që rrëmbyen avionët në 11 shtator 2001, qenë veshur si perëndimorë. SHBA na detyrohen një shpjegim për historinë e atentateve ndaj ambasadës së tyre në Tiranë, në 1998-1999, një shpjegim në formën e një raporti të Kongresit si ai që u bë për ngjarjet e 11 shtatorit 2001.
Duket se ambasada amerikane është e shqetësuar nga një SHISH që do të bëjë hetime për ngjarjen e Gërdecit, edhe në pistën e ngjarjes terroriste, veç atyre ku ka hetuar Prokuroria. Duket se ambasada amerikane është e shqetësuar se nëse ikën Bahri Shaqiri, nga SHISH mund të ketë rrjedhje informacioni në kahun tjetër të mediave, dhe të zbulohet se shumë gazetarë që janë të privilegjuarit e ambasadës, kanë marrë informacione nga SHISH për të bërë luftë politike. Ambasada ka frikë se do të zbulohet se Mero Baze vazhdon ende si në kohën e Gazidedes të punojë në bashkëpunim me shërbimin sekret. Ambasada amerikane ka frikë se mos shërbimi sekret bën detyrën duke informuar se Prokurorja e Përgjithshme banon në apartamentin luksoz që e ka marrë si shpërblim nga një kriminel të cilit i mbylli një çështje përdhunimi, i cili është djali i një deputeti të Edi Ramës, me ç rast mund të jetë regjistruar dhe tashmë është peng. Ambasada amerikane ka frikë se mos SHISH heton për historinë e Kosta Trebickës, për regjistrimet e bëra publike nga vetë ai, për djemtë e CIA-s, siç thoshte ai, të cilët e mësonin si të shpaketonte fishekët në Rinas, në aeroportin e vetëm ndërkombëtar, ku ndoshta ishte projektuar një akt terrorist, për të sjellë përmbysje politike afatgjatë në Shqipëri, në favor të Edi Ramës. Ambasada amerikane ka frikë se mos hetohet për një bordell të përdorur nga marinsat pranë ambasadës amerikane, i cili është nën protektoratin e ambasadës, dhe për lidhjen e pronarit të tij me aferën e Gërdecit.
Në përfundim të deklaratës së tij për SHISH, ambasadori amerikan iu përgjigj kështu pyetjes së një gazetari se çfarë pikërisht nuk shkonte tek projekt-ligji, sipas pikëpamjes së tij: Unë mendoj se ne e kemi bërë të qartë pozicionin tonë dhe mendoj se ju e kuptoni se cili është pozicioni jonë.
Kjo është gjuha të cilën një ambasador amerikan nuk guxon që ta përdorë prej 20 vjetësh në ish-republikat e bananeve, amerikanolatine, se kjo mënyrë të foluri e ambasadorëve amerikanë ka sjellë në këto vende revolta antimarikane, që kanë përfunduar me djegien e ambasadave amerikane, dhe ikjen e ambasadorëve me helikopter në mes të natës, duke qenë me fat kur arrinin të vishnin ndonjë gjë tjetër veç brekëve. Amerikanët janë në rrugën e duhur që edhe në Shqipëri të ndodhë kështu, sado e çuditshme t u duket sot. Por, derisa të vijë kjo ditë, ambasadori amerikan dhe ai holandez bëjnë mirë ta bindin edhe Erion Veliajn, politikanin që ka dalë nga dhoma e gjumit e ambasadorit hollandez, që të bëjë rrëfimin e Klodit, se kështu qetësohet dhe familja e së fejuarës së Erion Veliajt, e cila ka vite që po pret që të bëhet martesa.

----------


## ~Geri~

Pse Edi Rama është njeriu i shërbimit sekret izraelit Mossad, dhe skenari terrorist çifut në Shqipëri       
Written by Gazeta SOT     
E Marte, 09 Shkurt 2010 00:00 

Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ


      Në librin e James Pettifer dhe Miranda Vickers The Albanian Question: Reshaping the Balkans, të botuar në vitin 2007, jepet një informacion shumë interesant: Për agjencinë e zbulimit izraelit Mossad, është besuar gjerësisht se ka krijuar një stacion në Shqipëri, në fund të viteve nëntëdhjetë. Në fakt kjo nuk ndodhi deri në 2004-2005. (James Pettifer & Miranda Vickers: The Albanian Question: Reshaping the Balkans, I.B. Tauris & Co LTD, London 2007, f. 284)

      Autorët e librit nuk janë njerëz të çfarëdoshëm. Sipas jetëshkrimit zyrtar të James Pettifer, të paraqitur në website të tij
      (http://www.professorjamespettifer.com/aboutme.html), ai punon në Akademinë e Mbrojtjes të Mbretërisë së Bashkuar (Britanisë së Madhe- K.M.), si një specialist për Ballkanin e Jugut dhe vendet fqinje. Gjithashtu thuhet se ai është këshilltar i departamenteve të ndryshme të qeverive britanike dhe amerikane. Miranda Vickers nga ana e saj është reportere e International Crisis Group (Grupit Ndërkombëtar të Krizave) për Shqipërinë, Kosovën dhe shqiptarët në përgjithësi, me statusin e senior analist. Grupi Ndërkombëtar i Krizave është një organizatë ndërkombëtare e llojit think tank, në bordin dhe komitetin ekzekutiv të së cilës ka shumë ish-shtetarë të rëndësishëm nga vendet më të rëndësishme të botës. Anëtar i komitetit ekzekutiv të ICG është edhe George Soros. Raportet e përvitshme të Grupit Ndërkombëtar të krizave kanë pasur impakt të madh në Shqipëri, në media dhe politikë, duke u përdorur në ballafaqimin politik mes palëve. Reporterët e ICG janë quajtur seriozë dhe të besueshëm.
      Kështu që edhe e dhëna që jepet për krijimin e qendrës së shërbimit sekret izraelit Mossad në Shqipëri duhet marrë si e besueshme, derisa vjen nga dy studiues si Pettifer dhe Vickers. Kur Pettifer dhe Vickers flasin për krijimin e një qendre të Mossad në Shqipëri, nuk është fjala për rastin kur stacioni i shërbimit sekret izraelit është krijuar pranë ambasadës apo konsullatës izraelite, siç ndodh rëndom me vendet e tjera, të cilat e atashojnë qendrën e shërbimit sekret përkatës pranë përfaqësisë diplomatike. Në Shqipëri nuk ka as ambasadë izraelite, madje as një konsullatë izraelite. Nëse do të shikoni në faqen zyrtare on line të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Shqipërisë, librin e trupit diplomatik të huaj të akredituar në Shqipëri
      (http://www.mfa.gov.al/previewdoc.phpëfile_id=3591), do të vini re se ambasadorja e Izraelit, me akreditim në Shqipëri, Amira Arion e ka selinë (chancery) në adresën: 9 Shderot, Yitzhak Rabin, Jerusalem 91035, e cila është adresa e Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Izraelit. Pra Shqipërinë e mbulon një nga ata që quhen ambasador shëtitës. Sipas librit të trupit diplomatik, në Shqipëri është akredituar si konsull i Izraelit, Manu Levy, i cili e ka rezidencën në Athinë. Edhe i vetmi atashe izraelit i akredituar në Shqipëri, Keneth Sharon, e ka rezidencën në Athinë.
      Fakti që në Shqipëri nuk është hapur asnjë lloj përfaqësie diplomatike izraelite duket i natyrshëm për shkak se në Shqipëri nuk ka çifutë, së paku jo të deklaruar. Por, kur shikon njeriu se adresa e përfaqësisë diplomatike izraelite në Shqipëri është në Jerusalem dhe në Athinë, nuk mund të mos pyesë se ç dreqin do shërbimi sekret izraelit që ka hapur një stacion në Shqipëri! Në Shqipëri nuk ka ndërtesë të përfaqësisë diplomatike izraelite për të mbrojtur, nuk ka diplomatë izraelitë rezidentë, nuk ka çifutë! Në këto rrethana njeriu nuk mund të mos mendojë se shërbimi sekret izraelit është stacionuar në Shqipëri për të mbrojtur kriptoçifutët, ose çifutët e fshehtë. Fjalën e kam për pasardhësit e çifutëve sefarditë të dëbuar nga Spanja duke filluar nga viti 1492, dhe qe erdhën në Shqipëri se gjetën strehë në Imperinë Osmane. Dihet se shumë nga çifutët sefarditë të ardhur në Shqipëri atëherë kthyen fenë, duke mbetur kriptoçifutë. Disa nga këta u bënë muslimanë disa u bënë të krishterë ortodoksë.
      Në shekullin XX elita e çifutërisë botërore kishte dy projekte të mëdha. I pari ishte krijimi dhe fuqizimi i shtetit të Izraelit, ndërsa i dyti ishte identifikimi dhe mbështetja e kriptoçifutëve në botë, në mënyrë që ata të zinin pozita dominuese në shoqëritë ku jetonin. Për këtë gjë ka punuar veçanërisht shumë George Soros me fondacionin e tij. Në Shqipëri avancimi i këtij projekti është mëse evident. Soros la financuar një elitë kriptoçifute në Shqipëri, me synimin që ajo të marrë nën kontroll politikën shqiptare, dhe me këtë edhe pushtetin. Stacionimi i Mossad në Shqipëri është qartësisht në sintoni me këtë projekt të Soros. Mossad është stacionuar në Shqipëri pikërisht për të mbështetur këtë projekt të kriptoçifutëve. Kjo kuptohet nga fakt se, sipas të dhënës që japin Pettifer dhe Vickers, qendra e Mossad është krijuar në 2004-2005, pra ose në prag, ose pikërisht në kohën kur njeriu i Soros në Shqipëri, Edi Rama, u bë kryetar i Partisë Socialiste. Duket se Mossad erdhi në Shqipëri për të ndihmuar Edi Ramën të merrte nën kontroll PS, dhe u stacionua për të vazhduar të mbështeste zbatimin e projektit për kontrollimin e shoqërisë shqiptare nga një elitë kriptoçifute.
      Soros, i cili erdhi në Shqipëri në 2005, duket se ka marrë pjesë edhe në promovimin e stacionit të Mossad në Shqipëri, dhe me shumë gjasë, pikërisht selia e Fondacionit Soros është baza logjistike e qendrës së Mossad në Shqipëri. E dhëna që japin dy autoritete si Pettifer dhe Vickers, për praninë e Mossad në Shqipëri, e bën edhe më interesante deklaratën që bëri në fillim të vitit 2010, ministri i Punëve të Jashtme i Izraelit, Avigdor Lieberman, në një takim me kryeministrin maqedonas, Gruevski, e befasoi këndëshëm këtë të fundit, duke i dhënë një leksion gratis për terrorizmin islamik në Ballkan. Lieberman tha se: Informacionet e tashme tregojnë qartë se Ballkani është destinacioni i radhës i Xhihadit global, i cili ka qëllim që këtu të krijojë infrastrukturën e vet dhe të sigurojë rekrutë kjo duket nga veprimtaria e disa organizatave islamike dhe saudite të cilat i kanë transferuar paratë e tyre në Afrikë dhe Amerikën Jugore, dhe që tash po provojnë t i sjellin ato në zonat e banuara nga boshnjakë dhe shqiptarë.
      Nuk duhet e besueshme që Izraeli të shqetësohet për terrorizmin islamik të supozuar në hapësirën shqiptare në Ballkan, për shkak se në Shqipëri ka një stacion të Mossad, aq më tepër kur në hapësirën shqiptare nuk ka ndodhur as edhe një akt i vetëm terrorist islamik. Preokupimi izraelit duket edhe më i çuditshëm ngase në Ballkan ka shumë pak hebrej, dhe në hapësirën shqiptare këta praktikisht mungojnë krejt. Izraeli shqetësohet për terrorizmin vetëm atje ku ka çifutë. Por duket se në këtë rast Izraeli është i shqetësuar për kriptoçifutët në Shqipëri. Lançimi i elitës kriptoçifute në politikën shqiptare, me njerëz si Edi Rama dhe Erion Veliaj, ka krijuar shqetësim serioz edhe në PS. Njeriu më inteligjent në PS, Ben Blushi, praktikisht e denoncoi elitën kriptoçifute në PS, në një mënyrë shumë inteligjente, duke treguar në romanin e vet Të jetosh në ishull historinë e rabinit të famshëm çifut të shekullit XVII, Szabatai Zevi, i cili predikoi kriptoçifutizmin, do të thotë konvertimin e çifutëve në fetë lokale, në mënyrë që të mbijetonin më mirë, por duke ruajtur fenë e tyre në fshehtësi. Blushi e tregon gjerësisht në libër historinë e rabinit Zevi, i cili ka qenë një person real. Shikoni se ç shkruan Blushi në këtë fragment:
      Lajmi se Sabatai Zevi u bë mysliman i tronditi pasuesit e tij në gjithë botën. Shumë prej tyre e mohuan dhe rabinët që e kishin luftuar në Jerusalem, në Selanik dhe Izmir thanë se kjo provoi që Sabatai ishte një mashtrues. Sabatai nuk hoqi dorë. Ai tha se kishte marrë një porosi hyjnore për të ndërruar identitetin e tij e tij dhe për të vepruar në zemrën e armikut. (Ben Blushi: Të jetosh në ishull, Botimet Toena, Tiranë 2008, f. 184)
      Pyetja është se ku janë pasardhësit e kriptoçifutëve. Ata janë sot elita kriptoçifute sorosiane në Shqipëri. Ky është aluzioni i Blushit. Denoncimi i Blushit merr rëndësi të madhe se vjen nga një njeri që ka punuar tek Fondacioni Soros dhe i njeh gjërat nga brenda. Kjo që bëri Blushit nuk i pëlqeu Sorosit dhe këtu është origjina e konfliktit mes Edi Ramës dhe Ben Blushit. Libri i Blushit është bërë sigurisht object i punës së Mossad.
      Shërbimi sekret Mossad është stacionuar në Shqipëri në kundërshtim me ligjet shqiptare, ndryshe nga shërbimet e tjera sekrete perëndimore, të atashuar pranë përfaqësive diplomatike. Nëse SHISH bashkëpunon me stacionin e Mossad në Tiranë bën shkelje të rëndë të Kushtetutës se statusi i Mossad në Shqipëri nuk është më i ndryshëm nga ai i celulës së Xhihadit islamik që u tha se u eliminua në Shqipëri në 1998, në një bashkëpunim të shërbimit sekret shqiptar me CIA. Aq më tepër kur deklarata si ato të ministrit të jashtëm izraelit tregojnë qartë se Mossad gjendet në Shqipëri për të realizuar skenare terroriste. Duket se edhe pas shpërthimit të Gërdecit në Shqipëri qendron Mossad, i cili kishte projektuar një atentat shumë më të rëndë se ai që ndodhi. Baruti i nxjerrë nga demontimi në Gërdec transportohej në rrugë detare në Izrael, ku përdorej në industrinë kimike të këtij vendi. Baruti shkonte në itinerarin Gërdec-Durrës-Izrael. Deri në Durrës baruti transportohej me kamionë ndërsa në portin e Durrësit ngarkohej në anije që nisej për në Izrael.
      Shpërthimi i 15 marsit 2008 në Gërdec ndodhi se atje u grumbullua një sasi e madhe baruti pasi anija që kishte ardhur për ta ngarkuar atë, kishte probleme me autoritetet shqiptare të portit në Durrës. Drejtuesit e anijes insistonin që ngarkimi, dhe me këtë rast dhe grumbullimi i barutit në mol, të bëhej në një vend që për autoritetet portuale shqiptare shihej si shumë i rrezikshëm, prandaj e refuzuan kërkesën. Në rast se autoritetet portuale shqiptare do të kishin vepruar ndryshe, atëherë anija do të kishte shpërthyer në port, duke u përsëritur në përmasa më të mëdha tragjedia që ndodhi në një port në Kanada gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore. është e tepërt të thuhet se në këtë rast numri i të vrarëve nuk do të kishte qenë 26, por diku mes 2600 dhe 26000. Duket se vonesa e anijes ishte pjesë e një operacioni terrorist të llogaritur për të bërë subversion politik afatgjatë në Shqipëri. E thënë më qartë, lobet çifute që mbështesin Edi Ramën prej kohësh, deshën të bëjnë të mundur ardhjen e tij afatgjatë në pushtet, me komoditetin e eliminimit të Berishës dhe PD nga politika.
      Si shumë çifutë janë implikuar në këtë historinë e Gërdecit, që nga ata që janë të njohur tashmë, si Efraim Diverol i firmës AEY, Heinrich Thomet i firmës Edvin Ltd, i cili krijoi në Izrael kompaninë Talon me përfaqësues majorin Shmuel Tavivi. Sigurisht që Fatmir Mediu dhe Berisha bashkë me të e gjetën Heinrich Thomet nga lakmia për të fituar para, por një gjë është të jesh fajtor për fitime të kundërligjshme dhe një gjë tjetër është të jesh fajtor për terrorizëm. Në rastin e Gërdecit kemi të bëjmë me një atentat terrorist çifut kundër Shqipërisë, një atentat që ishte planifikuar të bëhej në përmasa më të mëdha se ç ndodhi, dhe në mënyrë edhe më spektakolare.
      Shpërthimi i Gërdecit nuk ishte atentati i fundit terrorist çifut në Shqipëri. Të tjera pritet të ndodhin, siç u paralajmërua nga deklarata e Lieberman. Me deklaratën e Lieberman, Izraeli mori përsipër përgjegjësinë për akte të tilla që mund të ndodhin në të ardhmen. Të gjitha këto, Izraeli do t i bëjë në mënyrë që të sigurojë kontrollin e shoqërisë shqiptare nga kriptoçifutët. Prokurorja e Përgjithshme Ina Rama ka detyrim që të bëjë hetime për praninë e Mossad në Shqipëri, të njoftuar nga njerëz shumë të besueshëm si ata që përmenda, dhe këtë gjë duhet të bëjë edhe drejtori i SHISH, Bahri Shaqiri. Ndryshe pastaj legjitimohen shqiptarët e përgjegjshëm të veprojnë në mënyrë adekuate.

----------


## ~Geri~

Kastrioti sulmon kryeprokuroren dhe presidentit e republikes

Lajmet Kryesore
Ina Rama karikaturë e Antonio di Pietros, Bamir Topi karikaturë e Berishës president, dhe rimarrja e projektit të Ramiz Alisë për politikën shqiptare me vetëm një parti të madhe

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...ione&Itemid=66

----------


## ~Geri~

Kastrioti sulmon ish ministrin e rendit 

Bashar Lul Assadi 	PDF 	Stampa 	E-mail
Scritto da Gazeta Sot   
Sabato 23 Aprile 2011 00:00



Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php/imag...ente&Itemid=69

----------


## ~Geri~

*Marrëdhëniet Edi Rama-Bamir Topi, nga institucioni i Vorrit të Bamit tek institucioni i Vorrit të Ashikut      * 

Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ

Para disa ditësh, Presidenca e Republikës, për herë të parë që nga koha kur atje ka ardhur Bamir Topi, reagoi ndaj një artikulli gazete që e implikon Presidentin Topi në një intrigë politike, dhe pikërisht ndaj një artikulli të botuesit të gazetës 55, Fahri Balliu, i cili pretendonte se Presidenti Topi kishte shkuar natën në Pezë, në shtëpinë ku banon Edi Rama, ku kishte pasur një takim sekret me këtë të fundit. Reagimi i Presidentit Topi erdhi qartësisht për faktin se Fahri Balliu është zëdhënësi mediatik i kryeministrit Berisha dhe në fakt ishte Berisha, i cili me gojën e Fahri Balliut, po e akuzonte Presidentin Topi se kishte bërë një takim sekret me Edi Ramën në Pezë. Reagimi nga presidenca ishte nervoz, duke e etiketuar Fahri Balliun si gazetar shumëpërdorimësh, gjë kjo e rëndë në një vend demokratik, se shtypi në Perëndim është i mbushur plot me intriga politika të këtij lloji, por shtetarët si Topi nuk reagojnë në këtë mënyrë ndaj shtypit.
Nga presidenca, Fahri Balliut i ka ardhur kështu ekuivalenti i një kërcënimi, që bëhet edhe më qartë po të konsiderosh se pak ditë para kësaj, Fahri Balliu ka pasur një bisedë aspak të këndshme me burrin e Prokurores së Përgjithshme Ina Rama, në lidhje me akuzat që i janë bërë Ina Ramës në gazetën e Balliut ,se jeton në apartamentin që i ka dhënë një kriminel, të cilit ajo i ka pushuar një çështje penale për përdhunim. Burri i Ina Ramës e ka paralajmëruar Fahri Balliun për vilën që i ka dhënë Delijorgji. Një gjë është e qartë, në gazetën e Fahri Balliut pas kësaj u zhdukën akuzat ndaj Ina Ramës për këtë aferë veçanërisht djegëse për Prokuroren e Përgjithshme. Të dy palët duket se e zgjidhën problemin në rrugë jashtëinstitucionale.
Por, që të kthehemi në çështjen e shtjelluar në fillim, përgënjeshtrimi nga presidenca erdhi për faktin se në natën që pretendonte Balliu, Presidenti Topi kishte qenë vërtet duke u sjellë në afërsi të shtëpisë së Edi Ramës, si në atë këngën e Shqipërisë së Mesme:
Po vij qark si zog skifteri,
 Me u taku me ty!
Presidenti Topi, i cili e kalon pjesën më të madhe të ditës në dreka e darka në restorante (pa harruar paçen e mëngjesit), ku merret me intriga politike, atë mbrëmje ka qenë duke darkuar me disa miq në restorant, tek Vorri i Ashikut, pranë rezidencës së Edi Ramës. Tashmë marrëdhëniet mes Edi Ramës dhe Bamir Topit kanë hyrë në rrugë institucionale, duke kaluar nga institucioni i Vorrit të Bamit tek institucioni i Vorrit të Ashikut. Kur Bamir Topi u zgjodh President i Republikës, një vit e gjysmë më parë, Edi Rama e quajti këtë gjë një turp të madh, duke e akuzuar Topin publikisht dhe pa terma gjysmake, se ishte zgjedhur president me vota të blera, dhe duke i bërë thirrje që të jepte dorëheqjen. Në rrethin e tij të ngushtë, Edi Rama filloi ta quante presidencën Vorri i Bamit, duke luajtur me emrin Bamir, shkurtimi i të cilit është Bam. Por tashmë kjo periudhë e keqe në marrëdhëniet mes Presidentit Topi dhe Edi Ramës ka kaluar, që kur Bamir Topi i shpalli luftë mazhorancës, duke kërkuar të marrë si shpërblim nga Edi Rama një koabitacion me të majtën në rast se kjo vjen në pushtet pas zgjedhjeve të këtij viti, si dhe duke pasur ndihmën e së majtës, që Rama dhe Topi mendojnë se do të jetë në pushtet kur Topit t i mbarojë mandate presidencial në 2012, që Topi të bëhet kryetar i PD.
Ky pakt Topi-Rama është bërë tek Vorri i Ashikut, ndërsa tek Vorri i Bamit duan të çojnë Berishën dhe Metën. Kështu, tashmë marrëdhëniet mes Bamir Topit dhe Edi Ramës kanë hyrë në rrugë institucionale, duke u institucionalizuar tek institucioni i Vorrit të Ashikut. Emri është kuptimplotë dhe këtu ia vlen të tregohet një episod. Presidenti Topi, kohë më parë, pasi kishte ardhur në këtë post, mori pjesë në një mbledhje në nder të Vedat Kokonës, një njeri i nderuar sigurisht. Por është një ironi e madhe kur Vedat Kokonën e nderon Bamir Topi, i cili mburret se është tiranas autokton dhe bart vlerat e qytetarisë tiranase. Vedat Kokona, në romanin e vet autobiografik, Me valët e jetës, tregon kështu për eksperiencën e tij si një fëmijë, kur erdhi me banim në qytetin e Tiranës (në romanin autobiografik veten e paraqet pas personazhit me emrin Ismail):
Në Tiranë, në vend të shokëve gjirokastritë, Ismaili zuri shokë tiranas, që flisnin një shqipe më të rëndë se ajo që kish dëgjuar gjer atëherë në Gjirokastër. Fjalët që i zinte veshi më dendur ishin fjalët ashik, dylber dhe të du për muhabet. Këto fjalë Ismaili i dëgjonte shpesh nga shokët e vegjël tiranas. Tiranasit e vegjël, dhjetë apo njëmbëdhjetëvjeçarë, që i kishin dëgjuar këto fjalë nga të mëdhenjtë, kërkonin të ndiqnin shembullin e tyre dhe donin të kishin nga një dylber. Dylberi duhej të rrinte ngaherë me ashikun, sepse ky e donte për muhabet. Askush nuk guxonte të ngiste dylberin se atë e mbronte ashiku i tij. Në qoftë se dylberi nuk rrinte me ashikun që e donte për muhabet, atëherë ashiku ia vinte dylberit tabutin ke porta domethënë se do ta vriste. (cituar sipas: Vedat Kokona: Me valët e jetës, Botimet Kokona, Tiranë 2003, f. 19- 20)
Kuptohet se fraza të du për muhabet është eufemizëm për aktin seksual mes homoseksualëve. Bamir Topi në mbledhjen për nderimin e Vedat Kokonës e quajti edhe një figurë që i përket edhe qytetarisë tiranase dhe që ka ditur të shprehë shpirtin tiranas. Presidenti Topi, kur ka folur kështu ka pasur parasysh veprën letrare të Kokonës, por nuk dihet nëse ka lexuar dhe rreshtat e mësipërm. Gjithsesi, derisa Presidenti safi tirans Topi është shprehur kështu, atëherë bëhet e qartë çdo gjë për institucionin e Vorrit të Ashikut. Tek institucioni i Vorrit të Ashikut është bashkuar tradita qytetare tiranase e bartur nga Topi me modernen e sjellë nga Rama. Në paragrafin e mësipërm të cituar nga libri i Vedat Kokonës, mund të gjesh thelbin e marrëdhënies së re institucionale Edi-Rama- Bamir Topi, në kuadrin e institucionit të Vorrit të Ashikut.
Toponimi Vorri i Ashikut afër rezidencës së Edi Ramës në Pezë, e ka origjinën tek një ashik që u vra duke mbrojtur dylberin e vet, nga një ashik tjetër që donte t ia rrëmbente. Presidenti Topi është bërë ashiku politik, ana e dukshme, i Edi Ramës, dhe duket se është gati të vritet politikisht për të mbrojtur dylberin e vet. Institucioni i Vorrit të Ashikut, zbulon dhe misterin se përse Presidenti i Republikës, ende pas 19 muajsh në detyrë, e ka lënë bosh vendin e këshilltarit politik. Duket se Presidenti Topi nuk e ndjen mungesën e këshilltarit politik, pasi të tillë ka Edi Ramën. Duke iu trembur përgjimeve, Bamir Topi dhe Edi Rama flasin me emra të koduar, duke përmendur shpesh si armë sekrete një të quajtur Lulja e Kuranit. Nuk dihet se kush është kjo, por një hipotezë nuk mund të mos bëhet kur para pak kohësh Presidenti Topi dhe Prokurorja e Përgjithshme Ina Rama u shfaqën çuditërisht së bashku, duke ndjekur një shfaqje teatrale me titull Zoti Ibrahim dhe lulet e Kuranit.
Vorri i Ashikut është bërë një vend pelegrinazhi për politikën e re në Tiranë. Këtu e ka çuar një herë edhe Erion Veliaj ambasadorin holandez, dhe ky i fundit u impresionua shumë dhe kërkoi që ky vend të hyjë në trashëgiminë kulturore shqiptare, duke u shpenzuar për këtë gjë para pa kursim nga qeveria holandeze. Madje ka të dhëna të sigurta se tek Vorri i Ashikut janë mbushur dhe formularët e sondazhit të Zogbyt. Pritet që tek Vorri i Ashikut ta çojnë edhe Zogby-n kur ky të vizitojë Shqipërinë, meqenëse Zogby vdes për vende të tilla, duke qenë se është një aktivist i shquar i lëvizjes homoseksuale në SHBA, siç e kam paraqitur me fakte në një shkrim të mëparshëm.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Ambasadori xhamajerikan Withers në Shqipëri*
Nga Kastriot Myftaraj

Para rreth 100 vjetësh, në kohën kur në Shqipëri tashmë kishte shtet, në Xhamajkë më tepër se gjysma e popullsisë jetonin ende nëpër pemë, praktikisht në një fazë të ndërmjetme midis njeriut dhe majmunit. Rivali dhe modeli i tyre i socializimit ishte majmuni, me të cilin qenë në garë se kush do t i merrte bananet që rriteshin në gjendje natyrore. Majmunin ata e kishin zili për shkathtësinë e tij dhe përpiqeshin që ta imitonin, gjë që për hir të së vërtetës duhet thënë se ia dilnin ta bënin me sukses. Shumë nga këta njerëz emigruan në SHBA, ndërmjet të cilëve dhe babai i ambasadorit të sotëm amerikan në Shqipëri, Withers. Një provë e përshtatjes së xhamajkianëve me majmunin është fakti se kampionët e botës në garat e shpejtësisë sot janë kryesisht xhamajkianë, deri tek kampioni aktual i botës në 100 metra, i cili vrapon sikur bën garë me një majmun se kush do të arrijë ta kapë i pari bananen. Emigrantët xhamajkianë dhe pasardhësit e tyre, të socializuar me modelin e majmunit, e ruajtën këtë stereotip në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme, duke imituar prindërit, gjë që duket dhe në sjelljen e ambasadorit të sotëm amerikan në Tiranë, Withers, i cili në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme shfaq stereotipin e sjelljes së orangutangut. John Withers II (çfarë vaniteti aristokratik të shënosh numrin pas emrit, kur John Withers i ka fjetur në pemë), përfitoi nga politika amerikane për të promovuar njerëzit me ngjyrë dhe u bë ambasadori i parë me ngjyrë i SHBA në Shqipëri. Nga Withers duhej pritur që të mos sillej me arrogancën e ambasadorëve të kaluar, pikërisht për shkak të origjinës së tij. Por Withers nuk e përgënjeshtroi shprehjen antike vjetër se kur skllavi bëhet zotëri, sillet më keq se zoti i vet i dikurshëm. Asnjë ambasador amerikan-WASP (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant) në Shqipëri nuk ka qenë aq arrogant sa zezaku me origjinë nga Xhamajka John Withers II. Asnjë ambasador amerikan në Shqipëri nuk i ka fyer aq rëndë shqiptarët sa ç bëri Withers, kur duke artikuluar kundërshtimin e tij për ligjin për pastërtinë e figurës së zyrtarëve, tregoi një fabul në të cilën praktikisht i quajti krimba të gjithë të persekutuarit nga diktatura komuniste. Ndoshta kjo fabul shpjegon dhe faktin se përse amerikanët e zgjodhën veterinerin Bamir Topi president, gjoja si njeri që vjen nga shtresa e ish- të persekutuarve dhe ish-pronarëve.
A mos duhej një veteriner që të përfaqësonte krimbat. Asnjë ambasador amerikan nuk ka ndërhyrë me aq arrogancë në punët e brendshme të Shqipërisë dhe në mënyrë aq arbitrare dhe të pavend sa Withers. Withers do të mbahet mend për mbrojtjen që u bëri oficerëve të organeve të Sigurimit të Shtetit, hetuesve, prokurorëve dhe gjyqtarëve të proceseve të montuara politike, të cilët kanë sot nën kontroll prokurorinë dhe nivelet më të larta të gjyqësorit në Shqipëri. Sigurisht që Berisha ndjek synimet e veta me këtë ligj, dhe synon të shpëtojë njerëz të caktuar, deri edhe veten nga drejtësia, por është e papranueshme që drejtësia shqiptare të jetë në duart e këtyre njerëzve. Është shumë domethënëse se, derisa Withers është shprehur shumë i shqetësuar për kushtetutshmërinë e ligjit, ai, dhe asnjë ambasador paraardhës i tij, nuk ka shprehur kurrë shqetësimin që drejtësia në Shqipëri gjendet në duart e këtyre njerëzve. Kjo politikë e SHBA në Shqipëri, bëhet dyfish e rëndë dhe fyese për shqiptarët, kur ajo mbrohet nga një njeri si Withers. Është absurde dhe qesharake kur ambasadori Withers bën deklarata si ajo që bëri para disa kohësh me rastin e çështjes Faslliç se: Ne amerikanët e njohim demokracinë më mirë se ju shqiptarët! Kjo mund të vlejë për amerikanët që kanë 10 breza në SHBA, por jo për një njeri me origjinë nga Xhamajka, paraardhësit e të cilit jetonin nëpër pemë, kur ne shqiptarët kishim një shtet demokratik në fillim të viteve njëzet të shekullit të kaluar. Fazlliç mund të ketë shkelur ligjin dhe për këtë gjë duhet të dënohet, madje ashpër, por jo me metoda antikushtetuese të llojit Guantanamo, siç u tentua të bëhet duke u urdhëruar ndalimi i tij me telefon, gjë që përbën një precedent alarmant pot ë mendosh se njeriu që drejtonte këtë operacion juridik të llojit Guantanamo, Zamir Shtylla, ka qenë operativ i Sigurimit të Shtetit. Për shqiptarët është shumë fyese dhe alarmuese kur një ambasador amerikan me origjinë nga Xhamajka del të jetë frymëzuesi dhe mbrojtësi i këtij veprimi të Prokurorisë.
Unë kam menduar gjatë për këtë sjellje të ambasadorit Withers dhe kam arritur në përfundimin se dikush në Ëashington po kërkon të nxitë një guerrilje antiamerikane në Tiranë. Në Washington ka qarqe që duan t i bëjnë SHBA të largohen nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova, e gjithë kjo në interes të Greqisë dhe Serbisë. Në Washington ka njerëz të fuqishëm që nuk e quajnë ndonjë gjë të madhe nëse ky largim bëhet me çmimin e disa amerikanëve të vrarë në Tiranë. Në Washington ka njerëz të fuqishëm që duan t i venë SHBA, superfuqinë e botës, në pozitën qesharake që të gjendet në një konflikt të llojit të një lufte nacional-çlirimtare në Shqipëri. Kjo po bëhet e qartë nga dita në ditë. Nëse krijohet një situatë e tillë, SHBA nuk mund ta shtypin guerriljen ndaj tyre si Izraeli në Gaza, dhe as nuk mund të mbështeten në ndihmën e shtetit shqiptar, të policisë, prokurorisë dhe SHISH në Shqipëri, se amerikanët e kanë deligjitimuar shtetin shqiptar me ndërhyrjet e tyre arrogante dhe të ekzagjeruara në punët e tij të brendshme, në një mënyrë që nuk e kanë bërë as gjermanët në Luftën e Dytë Botërore. Amerikanët e dinë mirë se beteja kryesore është ajo për legjitimitetin dhe se asnjë regjim kolaboracionist nuk mbahet dot kur humb legjitimitetin. Amerikanët po eksperimentojnë në Shqipëri një regjim kuisling të një lloji të veçantë, ku institucione të rëndësishme të shtetit si Prokuroria, SHISH, gjykatat janë nën kontrollin e tyre dhe përdoren për penalizim selektiv. Kështu p.sh., Prokuroria penalizon Lulzim Bashën, por jo Edi Ramën. Unë pyes, çfarë do të ndodhë nesër kur në pushtet të jetë Edi Rama, i cili praktikisht është njeri me një lloj special imuniteti nga prokuroria, imunitet diplomatiko-sorosian? Nesër do të kemi një diktaturë të tillë që Berisha nuk ka arritur ta ushtrojë dot kurrë, se ndaj tij janë rebeluar prokurorë dhe gjyqtarë të lartë, edhe kur ishte herën e parë në pushtet, me kompetenca më të mëdha se sot.
Argumenti i ndihmës amerikane për çlirimin e Kosovës nuk mund të shërbejë më gjatë si valvul që frenon antiamerikanizmin se ato qendra në SHBA, që bëjnë politikën Withers në Tiranë, janë ato që kanë dashur të ndalojnë angazhimin ushtarak në çlirimin e Kosovës. Për këtë mjaft të lexosh kujtimet e Gjeneralit Clark, komandantit të fushatës ajrore të NATO kundër Serbisë, i cili thotë se kishte njerëz të fuqishëm në Washington, të cilët donin ta ndalonin luftën kundër Serbisë. Është një paradoks i hidhur që antiamerikanizmi, deri edhe me mjete ekstreme, ka mbetur e vetmja mënyrë për të neutralizuar lobet antishqiptare në Washington. Në Shqipëri po kultivohet një lloj i veçantë antiamerikanizmi, ai i proamerikanëve të fyer. Presioni Withers po i ve në provë të fortë valvulat që frenojnë dhe pas largimit të afërm të Berishës nga politika, valvulat nuk do të funksionojnë më.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Kastriot Mutfareaj sulmon kreret e komuniteteve fetare * 

Janullatos, Pro G(ay)rekeve. Kunder Cameve.


Nga Kastriot Myftaraj - Në Deklaratën e Sinodit të Shenjtë të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, me të cilën shpjegohej refuzimi për të marrë pjesë në përshpirtjen për viktimat shqiptare çame të gjenocidit grek, thuhet se: Parim bazë i Kishës është të mos përzihet direkt ose indirekt, në çështje politike të brendshme ose të jashtme.Përkujtimi i viktimave të gjenocidit grek nuk është çështje e politikë së brendshme shqiptare, se në përkujtimoren që u mbajt me këtë rast në Shqipëri morën pjesë deputetë nga të dy palët e politikës shqiptare. Pra është një aspekt i një çështje nacionale shqiptare, i çështjes çame dhe nëse është çështje politike është çështje e politikës nacionale. Dhe Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare për një çështje nacionale shqiptare natyrshëm duhet të ketë qëndrimin e përgjithshëm, ashtu siç e kanë dhe institucionet e tjera fetare në vend, katolike dhe myslimane ose siç e kanë kishat në vende të tjera, qoftë edhe ortodokse. Përkujtimi i viktimave të gjenocidit grek kundër çamëve është një çështje e politikës së jashtme vetëm për shkak se Greqia e mohon këtë gjenocid dhe i quan çamët bashkëpunëtorë të fashizmit. Por në këtë çështje ka dy qëndrime, është qëndrimi shqiptar që e quan shfarosjen dhe dëbimin e çamëve gjenocid grek, si dhe qëndrimi grek që e mohon një gjë të tillë, duke thënë se çamët u larguan vetë për shkak të bashkëpunimit me pushtuesit fashistë (Këtu duhet thënë se Napoleon Zerva dhe forcat e tij që bënë këtë gjenocid ishin bashkëpunëtorë të gjermanëve dhe për këtë arsye pas luftës SHBA e kushtëzoi dhënien e ndihmave për Greqinë, me largimin e Zervës nga qeveria ku mbante postin e ministrit). Në këtë rast Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare natyrshëm duhet ti përmbahet qëndrimit shqiptar, ashtu siç bën Kisha Ortodokse Greke që i konformohet qëndrimit grek, dhe jo të paraqitet Kisha Shqiptare, si neutrale, çka krijon përshtypjen sikur ajo është një entitet i pavarur nga shoqëria shqiptare. Duke qenë se krerët e kësaj Kishe, që nga Janullatos, deri tek shumica e anëtarëve të Sinodit janë grekë, atëherë krijohet përshtypja se ky neutralitet në fakt kamuflon një qëndrim progrek, që sot për sot nuk shprehet dot publikisht. Edhe për çështjen e Qipros dhe gjenocidit atje ka dy qëndrime të ndryshme, një turk dhe një grek. Sipas qëndrimit turk në Qipro ndodhi një agresion dhe gjenocid nga ana e grekëve të cilët donin të bënin spastrim etnik të ishullit nga turqit dhe tia aneksonin ishullin Greqisë, prandaj ushtria turke ndërhyu për ti shpëtuar bashkëkombësit e Qipros. Përndryshe, sipas qëndrimit grek, ishin turqit ata që bënin gjenocid kundër grekëve dhe Turqia bëri një agresion duke ndërhyrë ushtarakisht në Qipro, si dhe duke mbajtur të pushtuar Qipron. Kisha Ortodokse Greke për çështjen e Qipros mban qëndrimin e mësipërm grek, duke e quajtur ndërhyrjen turke në Qipro gjenocid, agresion dhe pushtim, dhe nuk shprehet se nuk ndërhyn në këtë çështje pasi është çështje e politike. Sigurisht që ajo është një çështje politike dhe nacionale, por mban qëndrimin grek të përmendur më lart. Edhe vetë Janullatos, për çështjen e Qipros, mban qëndrimin grek dhe nuk është neutral. Në librin e Janullatos Globalizmi dhe Orthodhoksia, të botuar edhe në Shqipëri, thuhet: Gjithashtu edhe në shekullin tonë (është fjala për shekullin XX- K. M.) shumë fuqi të krishtera perëndimore, i braktisën dhe i tradhtuan, pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, popullsitë e krishtera të Azisë së Vogël dhe mbajtën qëndrim pasiv përpara çrrënjosjes së re të të krishterëve ortodoksë nga Kostandinopoja dhe nga Qiproja Veriore. (Anastasios Janullatos: Globalizmi dhe Orthodhoksia, Botim i Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Tiranë 2004, f. 172) Nëse do të përdorim logjikën e deklaratës së Sinodit në krye të të cilit është Janullatos, atëherë do të thoshim se këtu Janullatos është përzier në një çështje politike, pasi ai ka bërë të vetën pikëpamjen greke për këtë çështje. Madje Janullatos tregon këtu dhe një urrejtje të qartë për Fuqitë e Mëdha perëndimore, duke u nënkuptuar SHBA dhe Britania e Madhe, që pas Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe gjatë krizës në Qipro në 1974, nuk ndihmuan Greqinë kundër turqve. Pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, Greqia mori nga aleatët sipas termave të paqes të drejtën e aneksimit të një rripi gjatë bregdetit lindor të Egjeut, në Turqinë e sotme. Por grekët të rrëmbyer nga deliri bizantin donin shumë më tepër dhe filluan në mars 1921 një mësymje të çmendur në thellësi të Anadollit duke arritur deri pranë Ankarasë, në Lumin Zaharia ku u thyen nga turqit në gusht 1922 dhe u flakën në det, duke humbur dhe atë që patën fituar. Atëherë dhe sot grekët fajësuan fuqitë perëndimore për këtë katastrofë, duke dashur që ato të luftonin kundër turqve për hir të delirit bizantin të grekëve. Merret vesh edhe Janullatos ka këtë qëndrim grek, që është bërë zakon të thuhet se është vetëm qëndrimi i ekstremistëve grekëve. Por, edhe kryepeshkopi i Kishës Ortodokse të Shqipërisë na qenka një ekstremist grek. Edhe për çështjen e Qipros grekët, ashtu si për disfatën në luftën në Anadoll, fajësuan fuqitë perëndimore, dhe në radhë të parë SHBA, që sipas grekëve duhej ta detyronte Turqinë që mos të reagonte kur grekët të pushtonin Qipron dhe të dëbonin turqit prej ishullit. Kështu SHBA duhej të armiqësoheshin përjetë me Turqinë për hir të delirit bizantin grek. Ky qëndrim grek për çështjen e Qipros, është bërë zakon të quhet si qëndrim i ekstremistëve, por kështu na del se kryepeshkopi grek i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, na qenka një ekstremist grek. Qendrimi i Janullatos për çështjen e Luftës Greko-Turke dhe për çështjen e Qipros është një qendrim direkt politik. Është madje edhe një qëndrim politik i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare, pasi libri është botim i Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare. Kështu, del se Kisha Ortodokse në letër-Autoqefale Shqiptare mban një qëndrim politik progrek kur është fjala për çështjen nacionale greke, për Qipron, dhe nuk pranon të mbajë një qëndrim proshqiptar kur është fjala për një çështje nacionale shqiptare, për atë çame. Ky standard i dyfishtë tregon se Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare është praktikisht aneks i Kishës Ortodokse të Greqisë, e cila është një kishë zyrtarisht dhe ligjërisht e politizuar, me politikën nacionale greke. Sipas paragrafit të dytë të Nenit 33 të Kushtetutës së Greqisë, Presidenti i Republikës së Greqisë, kur zgjidhet betohet sipas kësaj formule: Betohem në emër të Triadës së Shenjtë, bashkëthelbësore dhe të pandashme se do të respektoj Kushtetutën dhe ligjet, se do të kujdesem për respektimin e tyre me besnikëri, se do të mbroj pavarësinë kombëtare dhe tërësinë e Vendit, do të mbroj të drejtat dhe liritë e Helenëve dhe do ti shërbej interesit të përgjithshëm dhe përparimit të Kombit helen. Kështu pavarësia kombëtare e Greqisë, të drejtat dhe liritë e helenëve, interesat dhe përparimi i kombit helen, shihen sipas ligjit themeltar grek, si të pandara nga feja ortodokse greke, në thelb të së cilës triada e shenjtë e pandashme. Për shtetarët dhe klerikët grekë feja ortodokse dhe helenizmi politik janë të pandara dhe kështu janë edhe për Janullatosin dhe për shumësinë e anëtarëve të Sinodit të Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare që janë shtetas grekë me kombësi greke. Prandaj Janullatosi dhe Sinodi i Shenjtë i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare refuzojnë të përkujtojnë dhe nderojnë viktimat çame shqiptare të gjenocidit grek, ndërsa në anën tjetër shprehen sipas pikëpamjes greke për çështjen e Qipros. Nëse Kisha nuk përzihet në çështje politike, atëherë si ta kuptojmë që kryetari i PASOK, Jorgos Papandreu, gjatë përshëndetjes që bëri në kongresin e PS, në Tiranë, në qershor 2006, u shpreh kur ishte fjala për ato gjëra që krijojnë lidhje mes dy partive dhe dy vendeve: Kështu ne e shohim edhe punën e Kishës Ortodokse me zotin Anastas. (cituar sipas: Zëri i Popullit, 11 qershor 2006, f. 5) Çpunë ka kryetari i një partie politike të një vendi tjetër që të vijë në kongresin e një partie shqiptare, dhe të shprehet pro kryetarit të një komuniteti fetar, kur Shqipëria është vend laik, ku politika është e ndarë me ligj nga feja? Me këtë Papandreu kërkon ti thotë PS, se për të ortodoksia duhet të jetë fe zyrtare dhe Janullatosi udhëheqësi i saj shpirtëror. A mund të quhet tjetër përveçse veprim politik fakti që Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare e drejtuar nga Janullatos, e njohu si shenjt të vetin, të ashtuquajturin Shën Kozmai, që u shpall shenjt nga Kisha Greke në vitin 1961 dhe që deri në 1991, nuk ishte njohur si shenjt nga Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare (në Shqipëri u ndalua feja pak vjet më pas). Kozmai, një agjent rus dhe propagandist nacionalist grek i shekullit XVIII, njihet si shenjt vetëm nga Kisha greke dhe Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare dhe nga asnjë kishë tjetër ortodokse. Në librin e Fani Mihalopulli Kozmai nga Etolia, që është botim zyrtar i Kishës Ortodokse Greke, dhe që është botuar në Shqipëri në 1999, thuhet për bëmat e Shën Kozmait: Patriku Serafim II dhe Patriku samuil qenë rusofilë fanatikë dhe njohës të planeve të Ekaterinës së Madhe (bëhet fjalë për të ashtuquajturin Plani Grek për ringjalljen e Imperisë Bizantine- K. M.). Edhe Kozmai kishte dijeni për lëvizjen që kishte si qëllim ringjalljen e Perandorisë Bizantine që përhapte Moska. (Fani Mihalopullos: Kozmai nga Etolia, Shtëpia botuese Neraida, Tiranë 1999, f. 21) Më tutje thuhet për të ashtuquajturin Shën Kozmai: Ai ishte betuar që kur ishte në Akademi me Vullgarin dhe Xharxhullin se ishte gati të punonte për atë ide të madhe (MegaliIdea në greqisht-K. M.), madje të jepte edhe jetën për të. E dinte politikën e Patrikanës, e cila vazhdimisht ndiqte sugjerimet e Rusisë dhe ushqente idenë e çlirimit nëpërmjet kombit flokëverdhë. (po atje: f. 21) Kjo frymë është ringjallur edhe sot në marrëdhëniet greko-ruse. Presidenti i Rusisë, Vladimir Putin, gjatë vizitës që bëri në Greqi, në 9 shtator 2005 vizitoi dhe Malin Athos, kompleksin e manastireve ortodokse, ku është dhe një manastir rus. Duke folur pas një seance lutjesh, Presidenti Putin e përcaktoi fenë ortodokse si një lidhje shpirtërore speciale mes Rusisë dhe Greqisë. Derisa Rusia është vendi më i madh ortodoks, Greqia dhe Athosi janë burimet e Ortodoksisë, u shpreh Putin. Gjatë vizitës në një nga manastiret, Arkimandriti Vasilieos (Gondikakis) i përmendi Presidentit Putin shkrimtarin panortodoks Fjodor Dostojevski, duke e quajtur si shembull elokuent të fuqisë shpirtërore që i jep feja ortodokse popullit rus dhe Presidenti Putin u shpreh dakord. Ndërsa kryeministri grek, Karamanlis, që e shoqëronte, e quajti Malin Athos një lidhje midis dy vendeve. Kuptohet se çlidhje është ajo nën shenjën e ideve të Dostojevskit që profetizonte se Rusia në krye të popujve ortodoksë do të shpëtojë botën, pra do ta sundojë atë. Në Greqi, e cila është, në mos një shoqëri thellësisht fetare, së paku me siguri një shoqëri thellësisht e ushqyer me mitet historike, të cituara më lart në librin e Mihalopullos, që ka prodhuar kleri ortodoks, që prej tre shekujsh, që nga koha e carit Pjotër i Madh, lexohen e janë bërë pjesë e vetëdijes nacionale, traktatet nostradamusiane të shkruara nga murgjërit ortodoksë, ku profetizohet e ardhmja e bukur e Greqisë, sikur Greqia do të bëhet një shtet i madh që do ti rimarrë një pjesë të madhe të territoreve bizantine që ia rrëmbyen turqit dhe se e gjithë kjo do të bëhet me ndihmën e një popull të fuqishëm ortodoks biond, që do të zbresë nga Veriu për ti ndihmuar grekët, pra është fjala për rusët. Pikërisht ashtu siç predikonte në shekullin XVIII agjenti rus, i ashtuquajturi shenjt (Shën Kozmai), dhe kjo thuhet dhe në hagiografitë që janë botuar për të në Greqi. Vdekja e të ashtuquajturit Shën Kozmai nuk qe një martirizim, por fundi i merituar i një spiuni rus dhe në vendin ku u bë ekzekutimi (ndoshta e vetmja e mirë që një pasha shqiptar osman si Kurt Pasha i Beratit i ka bërë Shqipërisë), si dhe në manastirin e tij, duhet të vihet një pllakë ku të thuhet se fundi i tij ishte i merituar dhe se këtë fund duhet të kenë të gjithë spiunët e fuqive të huaja antishqiptare, siç edhe bën çdo vend i botës me spiunët që punojnë kundër tij. Shenjtërimi i këtij Kozmait nuk është një çështje fetare por një çështje politike, se është bërë me qëllim për ti shërbyer Helenizmit, të cilit i shërbeu Kozmai. I ashtuquajturi Shën Kozmai është simbol i aleancës greko-ruse, me anë të së cilës Greqia sot llogarit të marrë Vorio-Epirin, ku u martirizua Kozmai. Duke i bërë ortodoksët shqiptarë të nderojnë Kozmain, i duan ti bëjnë të nderojnë Helenizmin. Anastasios Janullatos shkoi për herë të parë për vizitë zyrtare në Athinë, në nëntor 2001, pasi që ai të pritej zyrtarisht nga kreu i Kishës Greke duhej të kishte rangun e kryepeshkopit rang që ai mundi ta arrinte vetëm pasi u kanonizua si i tillë nga sinodi i kishës shqiptare, që mundi të krijohet vetëm në 1998. Dhurata që Anastasios i solli homologut grek Kristodhulos nga Shqipëria, qe një ikonë e Shën Kozmait, e punuar me karaktere greke nga besimtarë ortodoksë të rinj nga Shqipëria. Duke pranuar dhuratën, Kryepeshkopi grek Kristodhuli shprehu vlerësimin e vet për Shën Kozmain si ndriçues i kombit. Shën Kozma Etolioti, i cili ka jetuar në shekullin XVIII, njihet në të gjitha tekstet kishtaro-politike greke si një misionar i Ortodoksisë dhe Helenizmit në Epirin e Veriut dhe ai e quante vetveten si misionar i helenizmit dhe ortodoksisë. Shën Kozmai qe një nacionalist grek (dihet se në nacionet fqinje ortodokse feja qe në lidershipin e luftës çlirimtare kundër okupacionit turk) dhe u vra si i tillë. Pasi u vra Kozma Etolioti u bë shenjt nga Patriarkana e Stambollit për të potencuar idealin nacional-religjioz heleno-ortodoks dhe njihet si shenjt vetëm nga kisha greke dhe kisha ortodokse shqiptare që është vasale e kësaj të fundit dhe nga asnjë prej kishave të tjera ortodokse të botës. Kryepeshkopi grek Kristodhuli e shprehu qartë këtë kur me këtë rast e quajti Shën Kozmain si ndriçues i kombit, duke e pasur fjalën për kombin grek, në të cilin ai fut dhe ortodoksët e Shqipërisë. Dhurata e Janullatosit është mjaft sinjifikuese. Me të ai i kumton kryepeshkopit grek dhe grekëve se rinia ortodokse shqiptare ecën në gjurmët e Shën Kozmait, pra në gjurmët e helenizmit. Plani i Kishës Greke, së cilës i përket Janullatos është që ky i fundit të bëhet shenjtor pasi të vdesë dhe ti shërbejë si simbol kauzës së ortodoksisë dhe helenizmit në Vorio-Epir, së bashku me Shën Kozmain, si një Shën Kozma modern. Janullatos dhe Sinodi me shumicë greke i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare, derisa nuk pranojnë që të bëjnë një përshpirtje për viktimat çame, kanë bërë të tilla mëse një herë për ushtarët grekë të vrarë gjatë Luftës Italo-Greke. E pra, del se ushtarët grekë qenkan për Sinodin e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare më të rëndësishëm se viktimat shqiptare. Çështja e refuzimit të Sinodit me shumicë greke të Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare për të bërë një përshpirtje për viktimat çame, duhet marrë shumë seriozisht se kjo është një shenjë e miratimit të genocidit dhe të spastrimit etnik. Me këtë kjo Kishë që është aneks i Kishës Greke, kërkon të thotë se genocidi dhe spastrimi etnik kundër shqiptarëve duhet të vazhdojë më tutje, sipas MegaliIdesë, derisa, në aleancë me Serbinë të okupohet dhe të spastrohet Shqipëria, duke pësuar shqiptarët fatin e çamëve, ndërsa territori i Shqipërisë do të ndahet midis Greqisë dhe Serbisë. Tashmë është e qartë se Kisha Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare është aneks i Kishës Greke dhe provë për këtë është fakti se për çështjen e përkujtimores së genocidit kundër çamëve Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare reagoi njëlloj si organizata Omonia e minoritetit grek në Shqipëri. Në këto rrethana, është koha që ortodoksët shqiptarë, elita e tyre intelektuale dhe politike ta kuptojnë se Janullatos dhe grekët e tjerë që kanë uzurpuar kreun e Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale Shqiptare e kanë futur në një «fushë të minuar» gjeopolitike gjithë komunitetin ortodoks shqiptar. Komuniteti ortodoks shqiptar duhet të ndahet nga Ortodoksia Helene që e ka uzurpuar kishën e tij, pasi Ortodoksia helene është instrument i gjeopolitikës greke, serbe dhe ruse, që po kërkon revansh në Ballkan, duke sfiduar SHBA dhe shqiptarët. Greqia po bëhet gati të hyjë në aventura që mund të çojnë në reduktimin dhe ndoshta shpërbërjen e saj si shtet. Në këto aventura Greqia kërkon të tërheqë dhe komunitetin ortodoks shqiptar. Këta duhet ta dijnë mirë se në rast se do të lejojnë që Greqia ti tërheqë në këto aventura atëherë do të pësojnë fatin e grekëve të Anadollit, pas Luftës së Parë Botërore. Ortodoksizmi shqiptar nuk ka pse është ortodoksizëm helenik, as sllav. Ortodoksizmi helenik dhe sllav është paleoideologji e gjeopolitikës sllavo-greke. Ortodoksizmi në Shqipëri ose do të jetë ortodoksizëm shqiptar ose nuk do të ekzistojë fare. Ky do të jetë një fatalitet historik, por në një sens të caktuar do të jetë vetë zgjedhja e komunitetit ortodoks.

----------


## ~Geri~

Ivan (Joan) Vladimiri - shenjt i Kishës Ortodokse
Shqiptare - sikur të bëhet shenjt Milosheviçi

http://www.sot.com.al/index.php?opti...id=29204&lang=

Tuesday, 01 August 2006
Nga Kastriot Myftaraj - Në ditoren «SOT», në 30 korrik
2006, një grup klerikësh janullatistë të Kishës Ortodokse
nga Elbasani dhe Shijoni kanë botuar artikullin me titull
«Myftaraj ka fyer ndjenjat shpirtërore ortodokse», që është
një replikë me artikullin tim «Pse një terrorist serb është
shenjtor i Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare», që është botuar po
në ditoren «SOT», në 16 korrik 2006.Problemi me
polemizuesit e mi është se ata nuk më citojnë, por më
perifrazojnë duke shtrembëruar ato që kam shkruar unë dhe
duke anashkaluar çështjet kryesore në artikullin tim. Mua
nuk më habit kjo mënyrë të polemizuari nga këta
janullatistë filogrekë, pasi mendimi aktual grek ka humbur
lidhjet me mendimin antik grek që i dha njerëzimit
polemikën, duke qenë nënprodukt i mendimit bizantin
ikonolatrik, që thjesht gjeneron dogmën, duke iu shmangur
polemikës me argumente. Polemizuesit e mi shkruajnë:
«Sqarojmë artikullshkruesin dhe gjithë opinionin se
Manastiri i Shën Joan Vladimirit në fshatin Shijon pranë
Elbasanit nuk është manastir serb dhe as në juridiksionin e
Kishës Serbe, por manastir shqiptar dhe nën juridiksionin e
Kishës Ortodokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë». (Gazeta «SOT»,
30 korrik 2006, f. 12.) Unë nuk e kam thënë këtë gjë. Ajo
që kam thënë unë është se përse Kisha Shqiptare nderon si
shenjt këtë ushtarak dhe sundimtar serb. Në artikullin me
të cilin replikojnë klerikët ortodoksë unë i drejtohem
opinionit duke i treguar se një okupator serb i trojeve
shqiptare, që ka jetuar në shekujt X-XI, Ivan (Joan)
Vladimiri, me origjinë nga fisi Nemanja, i dinastisë
mbretërore mesjetare serbe, njihet si shenjt nga Kisha
Ortodokse Shqiptare, në një kohë që ai nuk njihet si shenjt
nga asnjë kishë tjetër ortodokse në botë, veç asaj serbe
dhe greke. Ivan Vladimiri arriti të shtrijë sundimin me
zjarr e hekur në trojet veriore shqiptare deri në Shkumbin,
herë në aleancë me bullgarët dhe herë në aleancë me
bizantinët, manovra këto që i kushtuan humbjen e kokës.
Pra, ky qe veç një terrorist serb, po të shprehem në gjuhën
e sotme, një «Milosheviç» serb i Mesjetës. Për këtë
okupator serb, që vrau, preu, dogji, grabiti në trojet
shqiptare, kisha greke dhe ajo serbe sajuan një hagiografi
(histori e jetës dhe e mrekullive të shenjtorëve)
qesharake, sikur ai bëri disa mrekulli me ndihmën e Zotit,
për çka e bënë shenjt. E tepërt të thuhet, Zoti nuk ka
pasur arsye pse ti japë fuqi divi një sundimtari dhe
gjenerali gjakatar serb, që u bë aleat me bizantinët
(grekët), përveçse nga pikëpamja serbe dhe greke se Zoti
është në anën e serbëve dhe grekëve, për të mos thënë që
është fare serb ose grek. Krijimi i kultit të Ivan (Joan)
Vladimirit u bë pasi kisha serbe dhe greke (bizantine) kanë
qenë gjithherë ideuese të nacionalizmit serb dhe grek
(bizantin), që është nacionalizëm religjioz dhe një nga
mënyrat kryesore që kanë përdorur për këtë gjë ka qenë
krijimi i kultit të shenjtorëve-simbole ndaj serbizmit,
përkatësisht helenizmit. Kulti i të ashtuquajturit Shën
Joan Vladimirit është një rast nga manuali se si veprojnë
kisha serbe dhe greke për këtë qëllim. Ky «shenjt» me jetën
e tij shpreh aleancën serbo-greke. Se çbëjnë serbët e
grekët dhe e gjithë kjo histori do të qe thjesht zbavitëse,
sikur mos të kishte ndodhur që Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare ta
njohë edhe sot e kësaj dite për shenjt këtë Ivan (Joan
Vladimirin). Çështja është se çpunë kanë besimtarët
ortodoksë me këtë Ivan Vladimirin që ka qenë një sundimtar
i egër serb, që sundoi në trojet shqiptare me zjarr dhe
hekur, duke i nënshtruar me dhunë kishat shqiptare ndaj
kishave serbe, duke u grabitur pasuritë shqiptarëve dhe
duke i shtypur me gjakderdhje të mëdha revoltat e
popullsisë shqiptare kundër sundimit të tij, çka për
shqiptarët e bënte atë të qe thjesht një terrorist serb?
Nderimi i Shën Joan Vladimirit është një gjë e kuptueshme
në rastin e serbëve dhe grekëve, ndërsa në rastin e Kishës
Ortodokse Shqiptare ajo që kuptohet është se në këtë rast i
shërben Serbisë dhe Greqisë. I ashtuquajturi Shën Ivan
(Joan) Vladimiri nuk është një simbol fetar, por një simbol
politik, nacionalist, serb dhe grek. Duke e nderuar atë
Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare vihet në linjë me nacionalizmin
religjioz serb dhe grek. Ajo që kam thënë unë në artikullin
me të cilin replikojnë klerikët ortodoksë është se përse
Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare nuk i kthen kishën dhe manastirin
e Shijonit, nga tempuj që i dedikohen Ivan Vladimirit, në
tempuj që i dedikohen Shën Gjon Pagëzorit, për të cilin u
ndërtuan dhe emrin e të cilit mbajtën derisa nuk u uzurpuan
nga okupatorët serbë dhe bizantinë. Që okupatori serb qe i
papranueshëm për shqiptarët si shenjt në kohën kur vdiq,
kjo kuptohet nga fakti që ai për siguri u varros në kishën
e Krajës, në territorin e Malit të Zi të tashëm. Edhe kisha
e Shën Marisë së Krajës qe një kishë katolike, e uzurpuar
nga serbët dhe që më pas do të rikthehej në kishë katolike,
duke u bërë dhe seli e një arkipeshkvie. Polemizuesit
shkruajnë: «Sa për emrin e kishës që thuhet se ishte
katolike, para se të kishte emrin e Shën Joan Vladimirit,
kjo vjen nga padija e artikullshkruesit, pasi deri në vitin
1053 kisha në përgjithësi ishte një dhe nuk ishte ndarë në
Ortodokse e Katolike».(Gazeta «SOT», 30 korrik 2006, f.
12.) Por, ndarja dhe konflikti i kishave romane dhe greke
qe bërë fakt disa shekuj para se të formalizohej në 1054.
Një provë për këtë gjë është fakti se në vitin 653,
Imperatori bizantin, nën nxitjen e Patriarkanës së
Kostandinopojës, çoi një armatë bizantine kundër Romës, që
pasi e okupoi qytetin, duke bërë shkatërrime, grabitje dhe
përdhunime masive, e kapi rob Papën Martini I, që nuk i
nënshtrohej Bizantit. Papa Martini u çua si i burgosur në
Kostandinopojë, ku u poshtërua publikisht, u gjykua si
kriminel dhe u dënua të internohet në Krime, ku u la të
vdiste nga uria një vit më pas. Kisha dhe manastiri në
Shijon janë ndërtuar si të ritit roman, duke iu dedikuar
Shën Gjon Pagëzorit dhe më pas janë uzurpuar nga kisha
bizantine dhe serbe. Këtë e thotë gojëdhëna e banorëve të
zonës që asnjëherë nuk e kanë pranuar përrallën
serbo-bizantine të Ivan Vladimirit dhe që sot e kësaj dite
njohin shën Gjon Pagëzorin dhe i falen atij, si njeriu që
pagëzoi Krishtin. Hagiografia e të ashtuquajturit Shën
Ivan (Joan) Vladimirit është një mbivënie mbi hagiografinë
e Shën Gjon Pagëzorit, duke qenë se ka marrë prej kësaj
historinë e prerjes së kokës së shenjtit, si premisë së
cilës i janë shtuar bëmat e sundimtarit dhe ushtarakut
serb, Ivan Vladimirit. Shenjtërimi i këtij gjenerali dhe
sundimtari serb, Ivan Vladimirit, u bë pasi një murg serb
sajoi rreth vitit 1200 hagiografinë (jetëshkrimin dhe
mrekullitë e një shenjti), sipas dokjeve serbe, që
gjithandej hapësirave ku serbët synonin të shtrinin
sundimin e tyre duhej të mbinin vende të shenjta serbe, që
duhej të uzurponin tempujt katolikë, me synimin e dyfishtë
që kisha ortodokse sllavone të zinte vendin e katolicizmit
në këto troje dhe që mbretërit serbë pastaj të justifikonin
marshimin në këto toka për ti okupuar dhe aneksuar ato.
Polemizuesit e mi shkruajnë: «Mendja e tij nuk mund të
arrijë dot ta kuptojë se me hirin e Perëndisë bëhen
mrekulli të gjalla, që i bën Perëndia vetëm me të
përzgjedhurit e Saj. Vetëm ata, që besojnë në një Zot të
gjallë dhe në hirin dhe mrekullitë e Tij, mund t`a besojnë
ardhjen me kokë të prerë të shenjtit, në kishën e tij dhe
në mrekullitë e lipsanit të tij». (Gazeta «SOT», 30 korrik
2006, f. 12.) Mendja ime dhe e çdo njeriu normal, që nuk ia
kanë mbushur trurin me gjepura serbo-bizantine, nuk mund ta
besojë që Zoti të futë në më të përzgjedhurit e vet një
gjeneral dhe sundimtar gjakatar serb, që i ka okupuar me
dhunë trojet shqiptare dhe që i ka grabitur e ka bërë
genocid në trojet shqiptare. Zoti këto gjëra i bën vetëm në
fantazinë e Kishës Serbe dhe asaj greke, që i quanin dhe i
quajnë edhe Milosheviçin, Arkanin, Mlladiçin dhe Karaxhiçin
si njerëz të përzgjedhur të Zotit, edhe pse ata bënë
genocid kundër popujve të tjerë të ish-Jugosllavisë, duke
përfshirë dhe shqiptarët. Ivan Vladimiri është vetëm një
nga paraardhësit dhe frymëzuesit e tyre. Ikonat e Ivan
Vladimirit i kanë mbajtur ushtarakët serbë kur bënin
genocid në Kosovë. Ikonat e Ivan Vladimirit ua jepnin ti
puthnin popët serbë ushtarëve serbë që në 1912 marshonin
për të dalë në Adriatik, duke i ftuar të dilnin te varri i
Ivan Vladimirit, pranë Shkumbinit, ku qenë kufijtë e tokës
së shenjtë serbe. Kur ushtria serbe arriti në Shijon, në
fillim të dhjetorit 1912, pasi i theu ushtritë turke, pranë
varrit të «Ivan Vladimirit» u bë një meshë e madhe nga
popët e ushtrisë serbe, ku asistuan mijëra ushtarë dhe
oficerë të lartë, të cilët falënderuan «shenjtin» serb që i
ndihmoi të çlironin «tokën e shenjtë serbe», të cilën ai
dikur e pati sunduar. Polemizuesit e mi shkruajnë: «Nëse
lexojmë jetën e shenjtit do të gjejmë edhe porosinë që vetë
shenjti duke vdekur u thotë ndihmësve të tij: Mos derdhni
gjak vëllazëror për vrasjen time, mos luftoni për mua,
ruani paqen dhe lavdinë e besimit me Krishtin, Zotit të
vërtetë. Të sundohet me drejtësi dhe dashuri populli im.
Vetëm duke lexuar këto pak rreshta bindesh se një mbret i
shenjtë nuk mund të jetë kurrë terrorist, pasi në gojën e
tij dalin aq ëmbël fjalët: paqe, lavdi, drejtësi, dashuri.
Në gojën e cilit terrorist mund të ekzistojnë vallë të
tilla fjalë?» (Gazeta «SOT», 30 korrik 2006, f. 12.) Por,
Ivan Vladimiri këto fjalë i tha për konfliktin mes sllavëve
e grekëve, të cilët i quante vëllezër ortodoksë, duke mos
dashur që të derdhet gjak mes tyre. Sa për gjakun e
shqiptarëve atij nuk i bëhej vonë, madje e pati derdhur
vetë masivisht. Ndryshe si ta shpjegojmë që erdhi si
okupator në trojet shqiptare ky njeri? Apo mos duan të
thonë klerikët ortodoksë-polemizues, se Shqipëria e veriut
deri në Elbasan, në kohën e Ivan Vladimirit qe tokë serbe
dhe këtu flitej gjuha serbe, çka e justifikon ardhjen me
ushtri të Ivan Vladimirit në këto territore dhe sundimin e
tij këtu? Replikuesit e mi shkruajnë: «Prej 200 vjetësh,
lipsanet e shenjt Joan Vladimirit ruhen e vazhdojnë të
ruhen akoma, në një arkë prej druri e jo në arkë speciale,
që nuk shkatërrohej nga zjarri, siç shpif me dashje
artikullshkruesi». (Gazeta «SOT», 30 korrik 2006, f. 12.)
Këta njerëz gënjejnë pa pikën e turpit, se që eshtrat e
«shenjtit» u futën në 1935 në një arkë speciale, dhuratë e
Kishës Serbe, kjo është e shkruar në gazetën që botonte
atëherë Kisha Ortodokse Shqiptare. Kur erdhi dhurata e
Kishës Serbe, në 1935, u bë një ceremoni ku foli dhe kreu i
Kishës Ortodokse Shqiptare për kohën, Visarion Xhuvani. Për
këtë gjendet dhe një dokument në Arkivin e Shtetit në
Tiranë (AQSH: dosja 719, f. 152, viti 1935.) Në
librin-monografi të Nos Xhuvanit (ortodoks, nipi i Visarion
Xhuvanit), «Visarion Xhuvani» thuhet: «Kjo arkë e shpëtoi
trupin e shenjtë kur u dogj kisha nga ushtria gjermane në
1944.» (Nos Xhuvani: «Visarion Xhuvani», Tiranë 2003, f.
191.) Pse nuk kanë replikuar janullatistët filoserbë me
librin e Nos Xhuvanit, «Visarion Xhuvani», të botuar që
para tre vitesh? Si duket, këtyre naivëve nuk ua ka thënë
Janullatosi këtë historinë e arkës speciale metalike,
prandaj ata shkruajnë rrena të trasha se: «Janë akoma
gjallë edhe sot dëshmitarë nga fshati Shijon që e kanë
nxjerrë me duart e tyre prej zjarrit, të pacënuar, arkën e
shenjtë e të drunjtë, kur manastiri u dogj nga gjermanët në
ikje në vitin 1944. Ata tregojnë e krenohen me mrekullinë e
bërë në kishë e cila u dogj, u bë e tëra shkrumb e hi dhe
vetëm arka e shenjtit qëndroi në mes të hirit e padjegur
fare».(Gazeta «SOT», 30 korrik 2006, f. 12.) Po, arka prej
çeliku special qëndroi krejt e padjegur në mes të hirit. Me
të vërtetë një «mrekulli e madhe»! Këta dëshmitarë le ta
mësojnë sot dhe bashkë me ta dhe banorët e zonës se kjo
«mrekulli» qe një mashtrim dhe ndodhi për shkak të arkës
speciale që çoi Kisha Serbe, jo për shkak të fuqive hyjnore
të «shenjtit». Kjo gënjeshtër është epitomë e mënyrave që
janë përdorur për të sajuar hagiografinë e këtij «shenjti»,
që gjoja pasi i prenë kokën qenka ngritur (trupi pa kokë),
ka marrë kokën në dorë dhe ka hipur në kalë për të shkuar
nga Prespa në Kërrabë.

----------


## ~Geri~

Gazetari Kastriot Myftaraj padit kreun e Komunitetit Musliman dhe Forumit Islam

Debati mediatik mes gazetarit Kastriot Myftaraj dhe fesë islame, veç terrenit mediatik është shtrirë bindshëm dhe në dyert e prokurorisë, nga ku të dyja palët kërkojnë hetime dhe arrestime ndaj njëra-tjetrës. Pas kallëzimit penal që Komuniteti Musliman dhe

Forumi Islamik bënë ndaj gazetarit Myftaraj, edhe ky i fundit ka ndërmarrë të njëjtin veprim, duke kallëzuar penalisht kreun e KMSH, Selim Muça dhe kreun e Forumit Islamik, Fisnik Kruja. Myftaraj ka ngritur 4 akuza ndaj Muçës dhe Krujës, të cilët sipas tij, do të duhet të përgjigjen para drejtësisë për kryerjen e veprave penale Provokimi i luftës, Thirrjet publike për veprime të dhunshme,  Nxitja e urrejtjes ose grindjeve ndërmjet kombësive, racave dhe feve, Thirrja për urrejtje nacionale. Myftaraj kërkon ndalimin e përkohshëm të ushtrimit të veprimtarive profesionale ose afariste nga Muça dhe Kruja, si dhe arrestimin e menjëhershëm të tyre. Gazetari Kastriot Myftaraj dhe përfaqësuesit e fesë islame në Shqipëri, u përfshinë në këtë valë akuzash dhe kallëzimesh penale, pas një disa shkrimeve të Myftarajt në gazetën SOT, shkrime këto nëpërmjet të cilave ai përcillte mendimet e tij për ardhjen e fesë islame dhe integrimin e saj në Shqipëri. Në këto shkrime, Myftarajt nuk heziton ta shohë fenë islame si një potencial të rrezikshëm për vendin tonë, veçanërisht për integrimin në BE. Por kjo duket se ka acaruar përfaqësuesit më të lartë të kësaj feje, të cilët kanë vendosur ta paditin madje të kërkojnë arrestimin e tij, por dhe sekuestrimin e gazetës SOT, si e vetmja media e cila ka pranuar të botojë shkrimet e Myftarajt, pavarësisht se ajo ka kryer vetëm detyrën e saj profesionale në një vend demokratik.       
KALLËZIM PENAL
Kallëzuesi: Kastriot Myftaraj, i datëlindjes 1966, lindur në Korçë, banues në qytetin e Tiranës
Të kallëzuar:
-Selim Muça, kryetar i Komunitetit Musliman të Shqipërisë
-Fisnik Kruja, kryetar i Forumit Musliman të Shqipërisë, Rruga Sami Frashëri, Pallati 20i3, Ap 1, Tiranë
Objekti:
Kallëzimi penal konsiston në këto vepra penale:
Provokimi i luftës, Thirrjet publike për veprime të dhunshme,  Nxitja e urrejtjes ose grindjeve ndërmjet kombësive, racave dhe feve, Thirrja për urrejtje nacionale.
Gjithashtu i kërkoj Prokurorisë së Rrethit Gjyqësor Tiranë, që të bëhet Marrja e masës së sigurimit personal Arrest me burg dhe Ndalim i përkohshëm i ushtrimit të veprimtarive të caktuara profesionale ose afariste ndaj shtetasve Selim Muça dhe Fisnik Kruja.
Baza ligjore:
Nenet 25, 50, 211, 223, 265, 266 të Kodit Penal të Republikës së Shqipërisë
Nenet 280, 283 të Kodit të Procedurës Penale të Republikës së Shqipërisë
Drejtuar:
Prokurorisë së Rrethit Gjyqësor Tiranë
Për dijeni:
Prokurores së Përgjithshme, znj. Ina Rama
Presidentit të Republikës z. Bamir Topi
Kryeministrit, z. Sali Berisha
Kryetares së Kuvendit, znj. Jozefina Topalli
Drejtorit të SHISH, z. Bahri Shaqiri
Ambasadorit të SHBA-ve, z. John Ëithers II
Shefit të Delegacionit të Bashkimit Europian në Shqipëri, z. Helmut Lohan
Shefit të Prezencës së OSCE në Shqipëri, z. Robert Bosch
Ambasadorit të Republikës së Kosovës në Shqipëri, z. Gazmend Pulaj
Ambasadorit të Italisë në Shqipëri, z. Saba D Elia
Ambasadorit të Izraelit, akredituar në Shqipëri, z. Robert Cohen

Çështja për të cilën bëhet kallzimi
Shtetasi Selim Muça është në krye të një organizate që mban emrin Komuniteti Musliman i Shqipërisë, ndryshe Bashkësia Islame e Shqipërisë. Organizata vepron në Republikën e Shqipërisë e regjistruar në pajtim me ligjet përkatëse në fuqi, dhe madje ka dhe një marrëveshje të posaçme me shtetin shqiptar. Por Komuniteti Musliman, i drejtuar nga i kallëzuari Selim Muça, në praktikë e ushtron fenë islame sipas modelit fundamentalist islamik, ëehabist. Nga të gjitha minaret e xhamive të Shqipërisë, të cilat janë pronë e Komunitetit Musliman të Shqipërisë dhe që administrohen prej tij, periodikisht gjatë ditës, megafonë të fuqishëm, disa në çdo minare, shpërndajnë fjalë në gjuhën arabe.
Kjo gjë sjell si pasojë që Shqipërisë t i jepet imazhi i një vendi arab, me të gjitha implikimet e rrezikshme që vijnë nga kjo. Asnjë dispozitë e legjislacionit shqiptar që njeh liritë dhe të drejtat e bashkësive fetare, asnjë dispozitë e marrëveshjes mes shtetit shqiptar dhe Komunitetit Musliman, nuk i njeh atij të drejtën që ta bëjë këtë gjë. Komuniteti Musliman i Shqipërisë, praktikisht e ka identifikuar fenë islame në Shqipëri me fundamentalizmin islamik, me Ëehabizmin. Nëse Komuniteti Musliman do të ishte vërtet për një Islam të moderuar, atëherë së paku nga megafonët e minareve do të dëgjoheshin fjalë shqip, dhe jo arabisht. Por nga megafonët e minareve vazhdon të dëgjohet arabishtja, madje shumë fuqishëm.
Duke konsideruar faktin se Shqipëria është një vend i vogël, i cili gjendet në një rajon delikat, me stabilitet të brishtë, është e qartë se ky profil i lartë arab që i jepet vendit përbën kërcënim për sigurinë e tij. Prandaj unë kërkoj që ndaj shtetasit Selim Muça të fillojë çështja penale për këto vepra penale.
1) Provokimi i luftës, e parashikuar nga neni 211 i Kodit Penal të Republikës së Shqipërisë. Ky nen thotë se:
Kryerja e veprimeve që synojnë të provokojnë luftë apo të venë Republikën e Shqipërisë përpara rrezikut të ndërhyrjes nga fuqi të huaja, dënohet me burgim jo më pak se 15 vjet.
Veprimet e mësipërme të shtetasit Selim Muça, e venë Republikën e Shqipërisë para rrezikut të ndërhyrjes së fuqive të huaja, për shkak se dihet që shtetet e qytetëruara ndërhyjnë në vende me profil fundamentalist islamik, të cilat shndërrohen në baza për terrorizmin. Shtetasi Selim Muça nuk mund të mos jetë i vetëdijshëm për këtë gjë, prandaj mund të thuhet se ai i bën këto veprime me vetëdije dhe me dashje për t u krijuar situata kriminale e parashikuar nga Neni 211 i Kodit Penal. Në këtë pikë tërheq vëmendjen e Prokurorisë edhe për një praktikë të saj, në rastin e çështjes së tragjedisë së Gërdecit, ku ndaj zyrtarëve të Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes u ngrit akuza për vrasje me dashje. Sipas të njëjtës logjikë penale, unë kërkoj që të shikohen veprimet e shtetasit Selim Muça, nga pikëpamja e nenit 211 të Kodit Penal.
Duke konsideruar faktin se ezani i thirrur në arabisht me megafonë nga minaret e xhamive, është një instrument i fundamentalistëve islamikë, i ëehabistëve, për të bërë agjitacion e mobilizuar njerëzit për kauzën fundamentaliste, unë i kërkoj Prokurorisë që tshohë thirrjet në arabisht të ezanit nga megafonët e xhamive, si thirrje publike për veprime të dhunshme, e parashikuar nga neni 223 i Kodit Penal, i cili thotë: Thirrjet e bëra publikisht për të kryer vepra të dhunshme kundër rendit kushtetues, dënohen me gjobë ose me burgim gjer në tre vjet
Gjithashtu, me këto veprime i kallëzuari Selim Muça, ka konsumuar edhe një tjetër vepër penale që është Nxitja e urrejtjes ose grindjeve ndërmjet kombësive, racave dhe feve, e parashikuar nga neni 265 i Kodit Penal, e cila thotë:
Nxitja e urrejtjes dhe e grindjeve raciale, nacionale ose fetare, si dhe përgatitja, përhapja ose ruajtja me qëllim përhapjeje e shkrimeve me përmbajtje të tillë, dënohen me gjobë ose me burgim gjer në dhjetë vjet.
Me veprimet e mësipërme, shtetasi Selim Muça, nxit urrejtje dhe grindje në shoqërinë shqiptare, ku profilizimi i imponuar arab i vendit, është i papranueshëm nga shumica absolute e popullsisë me përjashtim të muslimanëve praktikantë, që përbëjnë një minorancë në vend. Ezani i thirrur në arabisht nga megafonët e xhamive disa herë në ditë, duke qenë një mesazh fundamentalist është praktikisht një mënyrë e nxitjes së urrejtjes fetare.
Për të njëjtat arsye shtetasi Selim Muça ka konsumuar edhe veprën penale të parashikuar nga neni 266 i Kodit Penal dhe që është Thirrja për urrejtje nacionale, e formuluar kështu nga ligjvënësi: Vënia në rrezik e paqes publike duke bërë thirrje për urrejtje kundër pjesëve të popullsisë, duke i fyer ose shpifur për to, duke kërkuar përdorimin e dhunës, ose të veprimeve arbitrare kundër tyre, dënohet me gjobë ose me burgim gjer në pesë vjet.
Ezani i thirrur në arabisht nga megafonët e xhamive disa herë në ditë, duke qenë një mesazh fundamentalist është praktikisht një thirrje për urrejtje ndaj gjithë pjesës tjetër të popullsisë, e cila nuk është muslimane praktikante.
Në konsiderim të gjithçka sa thashë më lart, i kërkoj Prokurorisë së Rrethit Gjyqësor Tiranë, që të marrë të pandehur shtetasin Selim Muça, për veprat penale të mësipërme. Gjithashtu, kërkoj që si masë sigurie të bëhet ndalimi i veprimtarisë së Komunitetit Musliman të Shqipërisë, ose së paku ndalimi i thirrjes së ezanit arabisht nga megafonët e minareve të xhamive.
Të njëjtat vepra penale, në bashkëpunim me të kallëzuarin Selim Muça, i ka kryer edhe shtetasi Fisnik Kruja, kryetar i Forumit Musliman të Shqipërisë, dhe anëtar i forumeve të larta vendimmarrëse të Komunitetit Musliman. Prandaj i kërkoj Prokurorisë që për të njëjtat vepra penale të marrë si të pandehur edhe shtetasin Fisnik Kruja.
Unë do të doja të besoja se shqyrtimi i kallëzimit tim nuk do të influencohet nga ekzistenca evidente në strukturat e Prokurorisë, deri në poste të larta, e njerëzve që nuk mund t i quaj ndryshe veçse ëehabistë, kur shoh se për ta si muslimanë praktikantë, ka një apel shpirtëror mesazhi fundamentalist arabisht që vjen nga megafonët e minareve të xhamive.
Me respekt
Kastriot Myftaraj

----------


## ~Geri~

SHQIPTARËT-"CAPER EXPIATORIUS" NË "PËRQAFIMIN" VATIKAN-PATRIARKANË


Në një nga paralajmërimet më të mprehta në histori, Hajnrih Hajne është shprehur se nuk duhet nënvlerësuar forca e vërtetë e ideve: idetë e përpunuara nëpër katedra apo tubime studiuesish mund të shndërrohen në armë të përgjakura që shkatërrojnë vende dhe qytetërime të tëra. Ky paralajmërim i Hajnes më sillej ndërmend ndërsa ndiqja seancat e Simpoziumit "Krishtërimi ndër shqiptarë", i zhvilluar në Tiranë nga data 15 deri në 19 nëntor 1999 dhe i organizuar nga Konferenca Ipeshkvnore e Shqipërisë.

Para se t'i hyj një analize të hollësishme të këtyre lloj ideve të paraqitura në simpoziumin e sipërthënë, e gjej të domosdoshme që në frymën e titullit të këtij shkrimi të ndërtoj tablonë pjesë e së cilës ato janë. Ndryshe është e pamundur që të kapet sinjifikimi i plotë i këtyre ideve. Përfundimi i Luftës së Ftohtë autentike midis bllokut komunist dhe atij kapitalist, u pasua nga një tjetër "luftë e ftohtë" që diku u shndërrua edhe në të nxehtë, midis katolivizmit dhe ortodoksisë. Fronti i kësaj lufte kalonte përgjatë vijës "tektonike" që ndante dy kishat, duke nisur nga Balltiku në adriatik. Të dy palët synonin të zgjeroheshin në arealin e njëra-tjetrës. Ortodoksia kishte piketuar sidomos Ballkanin Perëndimor dhe posaçërisht Shqipërinë, Kroacinë, Bosnje-Hercegovinën, vende këto që disa ishin plotësisht në arealin katolik (Kroacia), ndërsa të tjerat pjesërisht (Nosnja-Hercegovina dhe Shqipëria).

Nga ana e tij, katolicizmi synonte që të shkëpuste pjesën më të madhe të Kroacisë (ose të gjithën nëse ishte e mundur) një pjesë të madhe të Hercegovinës si dhe të ruante pozitat e tij në Shqipëri e në Kosovë (në këto dy të fundit synonte që të bënte edhe ndonjë prozelit midis myslimanëve). Katolicizmi kishte plane të mëdha edhe jashtë Ballkanit dhe posaçërisht në ish-Bashkimin Sovjetik ku në nisje të viteve të nëndhjeta, Papa Vojtila nisi një veprim ungjillzues në frymën e mesazhit të Fatimasë. Në këto rrethana, relatat midis të dy kishave u tendosën aq sa replikat midis krerëve të tyre të nxirrnin mallin e retorikës së ashpër që këmbenin Uashingtoni dhe Moska në ditët e akullta të Luftës së Ftohtë. Kështu, Vatikani e akuzonte Patriarkanën ruse si nxitëse të përndjekjes së katolikëve dhe uniatëve në ish-Bashkimin Sovjetik (atëherë në prag të shpërbërjes), ndërsa Patriarkana ruse e paralajmëronte ashpër Vatikanin që të mos merrej me gjueti të paligjshme fetare (bërje prozelitësh) në arealin e saj. Nën këtë erë të akullt u ngritën gjuhët e flakëve të Luftës në Ish-Jugosllavi. Akti i dytë i kësaj tragjedie (akti i parë ishte lufta e shkurtër në Slloveni), lufta në Kroaci, për nga mënyra se si u zhvillua bënte asosacion me Kryqëzatën e Katërt (luftën midis Katolicizmit dhe Ortodoksisë). Kroatët dhe serbët paraqitnin në media me bujë të madhe kishat dhe manastiret e tyre të shkatërruara apo të dhunuara nga pala tjetër. Vatikani, më aktiv se kurrë në diplomaci që nga koha e Luftës Tridhjetëvjeçare, ishte krejtësisht në anën e kroatëve dhe përdori gjithë ndikimin e tij që atyre t'u jepeshin armë si dhe që çështja e tyre të gjente mbështetje në kancelaritë dhe forumet ndërkombëtare.

Natyrisht që e gjithë ortodoksia ndërkombëtare me Patriarkanën Ekumenike dhe atë të Moskës së krye ishte në anën e serbëve. Serbët, të cilët ishin sgresorët në luftën në Kroaci, e akuzuan Vatikanin pa terma gjysmake, se ishte sponsorizuesi i një kryqëzate katolike si ajo e vitit 1204, kundër Serbisë ortodokse. Kjo akuzë u amplifikua nga forumet e larta të ortodoksisë ndërkombëtare.

Të gjitha këto bënë që relatat midis Vatikanit dhe dy forumeve relevante të ortodoksisë, Patriarkanës Ekumenike të Konstandinopolit dhe Patriarkanës ruse të mbeten të ftohta përgjatë gjithë viteve të nëntëdhjeta. Mjaftonte një ngjarje në dukje pa shumë peshë që të nisnin ngacmimet. Të dy palët e ndiqnin me shumë dyshim njëra-tjetrën.

Kjo situartë që pas të gjitha gjasave do të ketë lumturuar shumë Samuel Hantingtonin, pasiqë ajo e ilustronte në mënyrë të përkryer teorinë e tij të paraqitur në librin e bujshëm "Përplasja e qytetërimeve" nuk i interesonte më Vatikanit. Kjo jo për ndonjë resentiment ekumenik, se sa për arsye pragmatike politike. Gjatë luftës në ish-Jugosllavi Vatikani shfaqi ambicje të qarta për të fituar peshë në politikën ndërkombëtare, ashtu siç e ka patur traditën që në Mesjetë kur stabilizonte të ashtuquajturën "pax dei". Këtë ambicie të Vatikanit e denoncoi Shtëpia e Bardhë gjatë luftës në Kosovë, kur në kufirin e skajshëm të taktit të domosdoshëm në raste të tilla, i bëri me dije papës që të shihte punët e tij dhe të mos shkelte në sferën që "i përket Cezarit".

Pajtimi me ortodoksinë ishte "karta fituese" që do të hidhte Vatikani në lojën e tij politike. Qendrat vendimmarrëse ndërkombëtare do të ishin të detyruara që ta konsideronin më ndryshe diplomacinë pontifikale në kushtet e një kombinimi të tillë. Aq më tepër kur dihet ndikimi i fesë mbi politikën në vendet ortodokse. Sa i sinqertë do të ishte pajtimi kjo do të shihet. Por Ortodoksia ishte mjaft e zemëruar me Vatikanin, sidomos që prej luftës në Kroaci. Që të bëhej "përqafimi mes Vatikanit dhe Patriarkanës, duhej një "caper expiatorius" (cjapi biblik i flijuar për të larë mëkatet) dhe si i tillë u gjend kombi shqiptar. Fillimisht Vatikani ia nisi duke ndihmuar që të arrinte sukses dhe të kamuflohej kryqata ortodokse e vitit 1997 në Shqipëri. Komuniteti i san Exhidios në Romë (një institucion misterioz jezuit që shërben si instrument politik i Vatikanit) i mblodhi politikanët shqiptarë të pozitës që po kalonte në opozitë (PD-së) dhe të opozitës që po kalonte në pozitë (PS-së) për të nënshkruar një pakt luajaliteti që rezultoi të ishte një simbil i kipokrizisë së famshme jezuite. Të njëjtën formulë u orvat që ta zbatonte kjo qendër politike jezuite edhe në relatat Serbi-Kosovë me paktin midis Rugovës dhe Millosheviçit për arsimin, i cili synonte që të pengonte aksionin e pritshëm të NATO-s kundër Serbisë.

Ndërsa në rastin e parë Vatikani ia doli që ta çonte "caper expiatorius-in" shqiptar nën thikën e therrtarit ortodoks, në rastin e dytë gjërat nuk shkuan pikërisht ashtu siç ishte parashikuar, sepse vullneti i bashkësisë ndërkombëtare dhe në radhë të parë i SHBA-ve për të mos lejuar që Kosova të flijohej në altarin sllavo-ortodoks, ishte shumë më i fortë se në rastin e parë, kjo për arsye që vetëm përlitazi janë subjekt i këtij shkrimi, diku më poshtë.

Nisjen e fushatës ajrore kundër Serbisë, Vatikani e pa si një rast të ardhur nga qielli (në sensin që prej andej binin bombat), për të dëshmuar mbështetjen e tij për Prtodoksinë, e cila natyrisht që ishte e gjitha në anën e serbëve. Termat e ashpra në të cilat u shpreh Vojtila kundër fushatës ajrore të NATO-s ishin të paprecedent në fjalorin e diplomacisë pontifikale të shekullit XX, gjithherë skajshmërisht diskrete. Me deklaratat e tij të përditshme, vojtila u shndërrua praktikisht në një nga politikanët më aktivë të frontit Anti-NATO së bashku me Jelcinin, presidentin kinez Xe Ming dhe liderët e politikës greke. Papa kërkonte ndalimin e fushatës ajrore pa shpjeguar se si do të ndalonte pas kësaj genocidi serb në Kosovë. Personalitetet e tjera të larta të Vatikanit ishin në garë me shefin e tyre për të artikuluar formulime cinike. Ndoshta më tipiku është rasti i kardinalit Tonini, një prej persoaliteteve më autoritare në Vatikan, i cili kur ishte i ftuar në talk-shoë-un "Moby Dik" të emetuar nga Italia 1 më 10 prill 1999 dhe që i kushtohej luftës në Kosovë, pyeti duke iu referuar fushatës ajrore të NATO-s: "Përse shërbeu kjo luftë kur në vend të Serbisë së Madhe do të kemi Shqipërinë e Madhe ?".

Kjo është njëlloj sikur të thuash "përse shërbeu lufta kundër Hitlerit, kur në vend të Gjermanisë së Madhe patëm Poloninë e Madhe ? A nuk u zgjerua Polonia në dëm të Gjermanisë deri në Oder-Najse ? Në këtë rast do të na duhej që të mos konsideronim genocidin nazist kundër hebrejve. Në mënyrë të ngjashme, edhe Eminenca e tij Tonini nuk e konsideronte fare genocidin serb kundër shqiptarëve, njëlloj si ai inkuizitori mesjetar, i cili kur e pyetën se ç'duhet të bënin me 6000 albigezët e prezumuar si heretikë, u përgjigj "Vrajini të gjithë. Le t'ia lëmë Zotit të gjykojë se cili është fajtor".

Në këtë rast, Tonini u paraqit edhe si zëdhënës i tezave serbe, duke i akuzuar SHBA-të se në Kosovë nuk po mbronin të drejtat njerëzore, sepse donin të krijonin të ashtuquajturën "Shqipëri të Madhe". Sikur të bëhet top-lista e deklaratave keqdashëse dhe paranoiake të bëra gjatë kësaj lufte, me siguri që kjo e Toninit do të kapë vendin e parë si më cinikja. Në të njëjtin talk-shoë, Tonini bëri një krahasim në stilin e propagandës së dikurshme sovjetike për NATO-n. duke hequr një paralele historike, ai aludoi se ashtu si në Athinë që e ekzaltuar pas fitores mbi persët iu drejtua me një kërkesë ultimative për nënshtrim një ishulli fare të vogël, ashtu edhe SHBA-të të ekzaltuara nga fitorja në Luftën e Ftohtë i ishin kthyer tash Serbisë dhe i kërkonin që të nënshtrohej.

Për Toninin, Serbia ishte po aq e pafajshme sa ky ishull i vogël që kishte patur fatin e keq të zgjonte lakminë e Athinës. I zhytur në historinë antike, Tonini kishte harruar të katër luftërat e viteve nëntëdhjetë në të cilat Serbia kishte qenë agresor si dhe genocidin e ushtruar gjatë tyre, genocid që vazhdonte edhe në kohën kur Tonini thoshte këto fjalë. Sigurisht që SHBA-të nuk e meritonin këtë cilësim. Më 1945, kur Armata e Kuqe arriti në Trieste dhe shumëkush e besonte se shpejt ajo do të dilte në Atlantik, papa dhe kardinalët fshiheshin prapa tankeve amerikane dhe i luteshin në heshtje Zotit që t'i ndihmonte ato. Ndërsa në 1999 "L'Oservatore romano" shkruante se "çdo luftë është një fyerje ndaj Zotit" duke aluduar se e tillë ishte edhe fushata ajrore e NATO-s kundër Serbisë. Por disa muaj më pas Vatikani nuk e quajti asfare fyerje ndaj Zotit luftën e popullit katolik të Timorit Lindor për pavarësi. Papa iu drejtua bashkësisë ndërkombëtare me një apel në të cilin shprehej se ajo duhej të impenjohej që të përmbushej aspirata legjitime e popullit të Timorit Lindor për pavarësi. Për Vatikanin kishte dy standarte, njëri për Kosovën myslimane dhe tjetri për Timorin Lindor katolik. Çfarë shembulli i qartë i "moralit absolut katolik" !

Për pezmatimin e madh të Vatikanit, SHBA-të nuk lejuan që Kosova të flijohej. Por gjithsesi, Vatikani gjeti një sadisfaksion në atë çka ndodhi. Vatikani dhe Patriarkanat Ortodokse të Kostandinopolit, Moskës, Beogradit dhe Athinës u "përqafuan" falë bashkëndarjes së kauzës antishqiptare. Në rrethana të tilla, në nëntor 1999, kur relatat midis Vatikanit dhe qendrave relevante ortodokse ishin më të ngrohta se kurrherë gjatë viteve të nëntëdhjeta, u zhvillua në Tiranë Simpoziumi Ndërkombëtar "Krishtërimi ndër Shqiptarë" i organizuar nga Konferenca Ipeshkvnore shqiptare. Në këtë simpozium para rastin (pas atyre që dëgjova aty nuk mund të them rastin e lumtur) që të marr pjesë edhe unë si i ftuar falë një libri që kam shkruar. I gjithë simpoziumi ishte konceptuar si një spektakël, nëpërmjet të cilit Vatikani i thoshte Patriarkanës ekumenike dhe posaçërisht Kishës greke dhe mëkëmbësit të saj në Tiranë Janullatosit, se kombin shqiptar në të dy anët e kufirit vazhdonte që ta shihte si një "caper ezpiratorius" në marrëdhëniet e të dy kishave.

Që gjërat të shkonin siç duhet, si president i simpoziumit që zgjedhur jo një shqiptar, por italiani Anxhelo Masafra, primati faktik i Kishës Katolike Shqiptare, ndryshe "Janullatosi katolik", i cili gjendet në krye të Arqipeshkvisë së Shkodrës. Si ndihmës kryesor i tij ishte Dom Nikë Ukgjini, famullitari i Shkrelit, një ithtar i jezuitit racist antishqiptar Fulvio Cordignano. Janullatosi nuk asistoi në seancën plenare, me gjasë sepse priste të shihte se si do të shkonin gjërat. Duhet që ta ketë qetësuar fjala e hapjes e Kryetarit të Konferencës Ipeshkvnore Shqiptare Arqipeshkvit të Tiranës e durrësit Rrok Mirdita, i cili saktësoi se Vija e Teodosit mbetet një realitet në Shqipëri, si për të dashur t'i thoshte Janullatosit se katolikët dakordoheshin me projektin grek që ortodoksia të zgjerohej deri në Mat (tashmë projekt zyrtar i shtetit grek i shprehur publikisht edhe nga ambasadori grek në Tiranë Prevenduraqis më 5 prill 1998 në gazetën "Republika"), sigurisht, me kusht që ortodoksët të lenë ndonjë kishë katolike në jug të kësaj vije, përfshirë edhe selinë e Rrok Mirditës. Këtë Janullatosi është gati ta bëjë në emër të tolerancës fetare. Për të përshëndetur në emër të Kishës Ortodokse (të vasalizuar) shqiptare, Janullatosi dërgoi mitropolitin e Korçës Johan Belushi, alias Fatmir Belushi, mysliman i grekoortodoksizuar në SHBA-të. Me këtë sikur donte t'u thoshte katolikëve se vetëm ai Janullatosi e ka monopolin e fekthimit në Shqipëri, së paku në jug të Vijës. Simpoziumi nuk i zhgënjey asfare shpresat e Janullatosit, madje mund të thuhet pa drojë se i kapërceu ato.

Në seancën e parë të simpoziumit, ish-kryeministri shqiptar Aleksandër Meksi, këtë herë në versionin e historianit referoi mbi temën "Aspektet e organizimit kishtar gjatë Mesjetës". Ndonëse fjala ishte për Mesjetën, Meksi kishte bërë objekt të kumtesës së tij vetëm trevat brenda Republikës së Shqipërisë. Kur dikush ia vuri në dukje këtë, Meksi u shfajësua se ai kishte studiuar vetëm këtë "aspekt" të organizimit kishtar, ndërsa gjatë viteve të nëntëdhjeta nuk kishte patur kohë që t'i zgjeronte studimet e tij. Mbeti mister nëse organizuesit e simpoziumit ishin në dijeni të këtij fakti qëkurse u dakorduan me Meksin që ai të referonte mbi këtë temë, gjë që ndodhi disa muaj para simpoziumit.

Në seancën e parë nuk referoi zëvendësministri i Jashtëm Pëllumb Xhufi, i cili kishte kumtesën e rëndësishme "Kisha romake në Shqipëri në shekullin VI-XVI". Organizuesit thanë se ai mungoi për arsye që kishin të bënin me detyrën e tij, por siç u konstatua kur ai referoi më pas, më tepër ka gjasa që ai të ketë munguar sepse shefi i tij, "historiani" Paskal Milo ishte duke shqyrtuar temën e vartësit të tij.

Në seancën e dytë, Gottfried Schramm nga Gjermania mbajti kumtesën "Krishtërimi në shekullin VI-X dhe marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-rumune". Përse ishte zgjedhur kjo temë kaq irrelevante historikisht ? Është e vështirë të besosh që në këtë periudhë të ketë patur relata të dendura shqiptaro-rumune. Këto ekzistojnë vetëm në fantazinë e atyre që duan t'i paraqesin vllehët si një etni të lashtë në Shqipëri dhe që përdorin si buratinë studiues të tipit Schramm. Në këtë seancë, dy malazezë, Bozidar Sekularac dhe Branislav Kovaçeviç referuan mbi temën "Kryeipeshkvia e Durrësit në kohën e Karl Topisë (shekulli XIV)".

Këta dy malazezë do të ishte më mirë të kishin referuar për Arqipeshkvinë e Tivarit, e cila në këtë kohë ishte duke lulëzuar falë mbështetjes së Balshajve. Por nëse do të kishte ndodhur kështu, simpoziumi do të privohej nga paradokset ironike të tij: studiuesi nga Republika e Shqipërisë Aleksandër Meksi thoshte se nuk ishte kompetent për të referuar mbi organizimin kishtar të trevave shqiptare përtej kufijve të 13-ës, ndërsa dy malazezë ishin kompetentë për të referuar mbi Arqipeshkvinë e Durrësit ! O tempora, o mores ! Organizuesit duartrokisnin.

Mendova se me kaq morën fund çuditë e kësaj seance, por isha gabuar. Pas referimit të studiuesit gjerman Peter Bartl mbi raportet e vizitatorëve katolikë gjatë periudhës turke, Don Marian Ukaj, famullitar i Velipojës iu drejtuar studiuesit gjerman me pyetjen se si e sheh ai faktin që në marrëdhëniet dypalëshe dhe zyrtare Shqipëri-Turqi përdoret termi "populli vëlla turk", kur dihet se Turqia na ka mbajtur të pushtuar për 500 vjet. Si mund të quhet vëlla një popull që të ka shtypur kaq kohë, përfundoi Dom Ukaj.

Nëse zoti Bartl do të kishte sens deontologjik profesional, do t'i thoshte pyetjebërësit se për këtë gjë do të ishte më mirë të pyeste ata që përdorin këtë shprehje. Por zoti Bartl, pa pikën e drojes, u shpreh se shqiptarët kur ndërruan fenë dhe u konvertuan në myslimanë, u shndërruan në turq. Nuk iu besova veshëve ! Unë që isha mysliman, na paskësha qenë turk dhe nuk e kisha ditur ! Sipas logjikës së zotit Bartl, gjermanët kur pranuan fenë katolike u bënë latinë.

Në seancën e tretë ishin rezervuar disa surpriza. Së pari, kumtesa e profesorit nga Italia Roberto Morocco della Rocca "Bashkësitë fetare në Shqipërinë e 1900-ës". Kumtesa ishte një sintezë e librit të Morozzo della Rocca-s botuar edhe në Shqipëri me financimin e Sorosit "Kombësia dhe feja në Shqipëri 1920-1944". Ky autor është një krijesë e shkollës Cordignano-këtë të fundit ai e citon shpesh. Që në faqen e parë të këtij libri ai shkruan se shqiptarët erdhën në Kosovë pas luftës austro-turke të vitit 1690, duke kapërcyer kështu edhe pjesën më të madhe të historianëve serbë, të cilët thonë se kjo gjë ka ndodhur pas betejës së Fushë-Kosovës të vitit 1389.

Pyetjes sime se si është e mundur që Fondacioni Soros në Tiranë i cili ka shpallur si mision të tijin instalimin në mentalitetin shqiptar të paradigmës së Shoqërisë së Hapur, ka financuar botimin e librit të tij në Shqipëri, kur dihet se sipas ideuesit dhe përpunuesit të paradigmës së Shoqërisë së hapur, Karl Popperit, fetë janë elemente të një shoqërie të mbyllur ? Studiuesi italian iu përgjigj se ai nuk ishte në dijeni të faktit se si ishte botuar libri i tij në Shqipëri.

Por kjo përgjigje nuk e hidhte poshtë faktin që drejtuesit e Sorosit në Tiranë e kishin gjetur konvenues librin e tij. Sigurisht, jo në kontekstin e Shoqërisë së Hapur, por në atë kontekst që kishin botuar librin "Historia e Bizantit" të N. Ostrogorskit, duke vënë në kopertinën e tij një hartë që paraqet Shqipërinë e vitit 1214 të ndarë midis Despotatit të Epirit (i cili kishte arritur deri në Mat) dhe Mbretërisë Serbe. Nga qindra harta të periudhës njëmijëvjeçare bizantine, u zgjodh pikërisht ko ! Jo rastësisht. Libri botohet në kolanën "Libra për një Shoqëri të Hapur" dhe kapaku i tij tregon në mënyrë simbolike se shtrirja e Greqisë deri në Mat është kompatibile me vizionin e Shoqërisë së Hapur. Edhe Popperi po të ngrihej nga varri do të mahnitej me këtë bëmë të fondamentalistëve greko-ortodoksë që kontrollojnë fondacionin Soros në Tiranë. Kjo seancë më kishte rezervuar edhe një surprizë tjetër. Kur po diskutohej mbi nacionalitetin e njërit prej ndërtuesve të kishës së manastirit të Deçanit, Dom Vital Çuçit, i cili ka lënë të gdhendur edhe emrin e tij tek arkitrau i kësaj kishe, Dom Viçenc Malaj nga trevat shqiptare të Malit të Zi (më duhet të them i ndjeri Dom Viçen Malaj, sepse në ndërkohë ka vdekur) u shpreh se ndonëse ka të dhëna që Vital Çuçi është shqiptar, ai nuk e ka përmendur si të tillë në studimet që ka botuar, pasiqë ai, Dom Viçenc Malaj, nuk do që ta marrin për shqiptaromadh.

O Zoti im ! El Greko i bëri pikturat e tij në Spanjë dhe grekët e mbajnë për të tyrin, pa patur drojë se mund t'i quajnë grekomëdhenj, aq më tepër kur dihet se spanja është mjaft larg Greqisë, ndërsa Deçani brenda Kosovës shqiptare.

Surpriza e parafundit e kësaj seance ishte kumtesa e Pëllumb Xhufit, i cili më në fund u lirua nga obligimet e tij politike. Kumtesa e tij ishte një koleksion i trillimeve apo gjysëm të vërtetave historike në pjesën më të madhe me prejardhje nga historiografia greke, mbi shtrirjen e ortodoksisë në Shqipëri gjatë mesjetës. Pas kësaj kumtese u bë një pushim, i cili nisur nga çka ndodhi më pas, duhet të ketë qenë i llogaritur. Them kështu, sepse me të rifilluar seanca, hyri në sallë kurrkush tjetër pos Fortlumturisë së tij (Fortdëshpëruesit të kombit shqiptar) Anasatas Janullatos, i cili u prit me nderime të mëdha nga kerët katolikë. Janullatosi nuk erdhi rastësisht pas kësaj kumtese, me të cilën ai, sipas të gjitha gjasave, ndante autorësinë. Ai kishte pamjen e një triumfatori.

Në përfundim të kësaj seance, dekania e Fakultetit të Historisë të Universitetit të Tiranës Valentina duka mbajti kumtesën "Konferenca e Paqes e Parisit dhe kleri katolik shqiptar". Ajo la pa përmendur një gjë shumë të rëndësishme. Atë që Imzot Luigj Bumçi, në cilësinë e kryetarit të delegacionit shqiptar në Konferencë, kërkoi që SHBA-ve t'u jepej mandati i administrimit të trevave shqiptare të mbetura jashtë kufijve të 13-tës. Në shtëpinë e të varurit nuk bën të përmendet litari. Ishim në vitin 1999 kur Vatikani bëri të pamundurën që NATO-ja dhe në radhë të parë SHBA-të të ndërprisnin fushatën ajrore kundër Serbisë dhe të mos hynin në Kosovë. Pastak kjo gjë nuk do t'i pëlqente as mikut të nderuar grek, Janullatos, i cili kishte qenë haptazi në anën e serbëve kundër NATO-s. Dhe ortodoksja Duka u kujdes që të mos e vinte në vështirësi liderin e vet shpirtëror.

Në seancën e katërt, kur po diskutohej mbi qëndrimin e klerit katolik shqiptar në vitet 1911-1913, dom Simon Jubani tha se shqiptarët nuk u sollën siç duhet gjatë Luftës Ballkanike të vitit 1912, pasiqë ata nuk luftuan kundër Turqisë. "Ne shqiptarët që mbahemi si të pushkës, nuk ia bëmë bam atëherë kur duhej" tha ai duke aluduar se për faktin që nacioni shqiptar u copëtua si mozomakeq, fajin e ka patur kurrkush tjetër pos shqiptarëve. Ai nuk sqaroi se nëse shqiptarët do të kishin luftuar në krah të fqinjëve serbë, grekë, bullgarë dhe malazezë kundër Turqisë, a do t'i nulifikonin fqinjët paktet e fshehta për copëtimin e trevave shqiptare që kishin bërë para se të niste Lufta Ballkanike ? Dhe nuk është se shqiptarët nuk qitën pushkë gjatë kësaj lufte. Qitën sa i dëgjoi Evropa mbarë. A ka dëgjuar Dom Simon Jubani për pushkët e topat që qiti Shkodra e tij për t'u mbrojtur nga mësymja malazezo-serbe ? Për pushkët që qiti Janina për t'u mbrojtur nga grekët apo Kosova për t'u mbrojtur nga serbët ? Apo ai donte që shqiptarët të qitnin pushkë për kurorën e Karagjorgjeviqëve ? Kështu që s'do të kishte më Kosovë shqiptare dhe papa i tij plak s'do të mundohej më 1999 për të mbrojtur sundimin serb mbi të ? Në përfundim të seancës së fundit e cila i ishte kushtuar letërsisë dhe muzikës kristiane, e mori fjalën Janullatosi, por jo për të folur mbi këto tema. Ai bëri përshëndetjen që normalisht do të duhej ta kishte lexuar në seancën plenare në nisje të Simpoziumit. Pra ai, duke i thyer rregullat e tubimeve të këtij lloji në mënyrën më brutale, përshëndeti vetëm pasi i vrojtoi zhvillimet e simpoziumit dhe gjërat i rezultuan të pëlqyeshme. Këtë fyerje e duroi e gjithë salla me përjashtimin tim, që u çova dhe ika sapo ai nisi të fliste. Ka një kufi edhe durimi apo jo ?

Kështu përfundoi ky simpozium, kumtesat e të cilit shqiptarët së shpejti do të kenë fatin t'i gjejnë të botuara në një libër të posaçëm. Në përfundim të tij më erdhi ndërmend rishtaz shprehja e Hajnes që e solla në nisje të këtij shkrimi dhe pyetja vetën: po vetë këta njerëz a e dinë se idetë e tyre mund të kthehen në "armë të përgjakura" të kryqatës ortodokse kundër shqiptarëve ? Këtë pyetje nuk isha në gjendje ta ndaja deri ditën kur një mëngjes në këtë fillimviti duke ecur përgjatë Bulevardit "Dëshmorët e Kombit" u gjenda (në sheshin para piramidës" përballë një blloku betoni prerë në krejt hapësirën e tij nga konfiguracion i çuditshëm. Në sfondin e këtij masivi ishte vënë e famshmja "këmbanë e paqes" me citatin e Rexhep Meidanit. Duke ecur në rrugën e hekurt që të çonte nën këtë këmbanë, e gjeta dhe përgjigjen për pyetjen time. Po, ata njerëz që e organizuan simpoziumin janë të vetëdijshëm se idetë e tyre mund të shndërrohen në armë të përgjakura kundër shqiptarëve. Kjo këmbanë e derdhur nga gëzhojat e armëve me të cilat u krye revolucioni bolshevik i 1997-ës, ndryshe kryqata ortodokse, e dëshmon këtë. Ajo simbolizon konsakrimin e armëve me të cilat u krye kryqata ortodokse. Kisha Ortodokse nuk mund ta bënte atë këmbanë dhe ta vinte në mes të Tiranës, sepse kështu do të dilte fare hapur. E bënë katolikët për llogari të saj. Aty poshtë këmbanës, duke lexuar citatin e Rexhep Meidanit "Paqja ka emrin e fëmijëve, le t'i shërbejmë asaj ashtu si edhe fëmijëve" nënqesha, sepse më erdhi ndërmend se ku e kishte gjetur presidenti ynë që nuk është i fortë të artikulime retorike të këtij lloji, citatin në fjalë. Atë e ka thënë kryetari i Partisë Komuniste Franceze Marsel Kashen në Kongresin e Paqes organizuar nga Kominterni më 1937. I mbetet presidentit të gjejë se në ç'mënyrë citati kaloi nga arkivat e ish-Institutit të Studimeve Marksiste Leniniste (ku ruhej gjithë pasuria retorike e komunizmit ndërkombëtar) për në tryezën e tij, që të përfundonte pastaj i gdhendur në këmbanën e paqes. Po Rrok Mirdita, di diçka rreth kësaj ? A nuk ka arritur që të kuptojë se citati në thelb nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një eufemizëm tipik i idolatrisë marksiste ? Në konceptin religjioz, paqja ka emrin e Zotit. Ndërsa në konceptim ateist marksist ajo ka gjithfarë emrash, duke nisur nga populli, që për marksistët është Zoti dhe deri tek fëmijët, si ajo pjesë e popullit me të cilën marksistët kanë parapëlqyer gjithherë që të krijojnë eufemizma mallëngjyese. E pra, Rrok Mirditës i falet mbase që të gabojë në politikë, sepse fusha e tij është teologjia. Por kur bën "gabime teologjike" në politikë, këtu ka diçka të ndërlikuar. Në këtë rast provohet maksima e njohur se politika është një këshilltare e keqe për fenë, madje edhe në rastin kur këshillat e saj i përsjell me anë të diplomacisë. Nëse është e vërtetë ajo që thuhet, se kjo historia e këmbanës ka nisur pas një propozimi të ish-ambasadores së SHBA-ve në Tianë Mariza Lio bërë kreut të katolicizmit shqiptar, atëherë këmbana na del edhe simboli i diçkaje tjetër. Ajo simbolizon atë aspekt paranoiak të politikës amerikane, e cila lejon që lobi grek në Amerikë të dominojë dhe të pilotojë këtë politikë në Tiranë, për llogari të interesave greke, për të cilat nuk bën ndonjë zbulim të madh po të thuash se janë krejt në kundërshtim me interesat amerikane në rajon dhe në sintoni me ato serbo-ruso-knieze. Nësedo të perifrazojmë titullin e librit të Heminguejit "Për kë bien këmbanat", do të thoshim se kjo këmbanë bie në mënyrë funebër për interesat amerikane në Shqipëri dhe në rajon. Nëse amerikanët nuk e kuptojnë këtë, atëherë do të ikin nga Evropa Juglindore (Ballkani siç vazhdojnë ta quajnë me kryeneçësi grekët) "bag and baggage", ashtu si dikur nga Indokina dhe askujt s'do t'i vijë keq për ta përpos shqiptarëve, duke përjashtuar natyrisht beniaminët e tyre socialistë helenofonë. Qui vivra verra (kush do të rrojë do të shikojë).

Nuk rrija dot më poshtë asaj kambane, sepse më ngjante me këmbanën e poezisë së famshme të Gëtes, e cila i ndiqte fëmijët për t'i zënë brenda. Ndryshe nga ç'thotë Meidani në citatin e tij, kjo këmbanë nuk është simbol i paqes për fëmijët shqiptarë, por simbol i maktheve që po u pëgatiten atyre në Shqiëprinë politike dhe në Kosovë. Ashtu si këmbana-kurth e Gëtes, ajo kërkon të zërë brenda kombin shqiptar për llogari të gjeopolitikës greko-serbo-ruse-kineze. Midis asaj këmbane dhe bllokut të betonit nisa ta ndjej veten si mes Shillës dhe Karibdës. Megjithatë nuk ika pa u përpjekur të zbuloja kuptimin e konfiguracionit të habitshëm që ishte paraqitur në masivin prej betoni që i rrinte si sfond këmbanës. Sa më tepër e këqyrja, aq më absurd më dukej. Më ngjante sikur aty ishte paraqitur në mënyrë simbolike bërja e shqiptarëve "caper expiatorius" i "pajtimit" katoliko-ortodoks. Fjalën pajtim e shkruaj në thonjëza, sepse nuk besoj se ky "pajtim" pragmatik është i sinqertë. Nuk kam dëgjuar që papa të ketë quajtur të mbyllur historinë e mesazhit të Fatimasë për ungjillëzimin katolik të Lindjes. Gjithsesi, konfiguracioni në një sens të sigurt simbolizon moralin relativ që Vatikani, tempulli i miralit absolut është duke dëshmuar ndaj shqiptarëve.

U largova nga platforma poshtë këmbanës për të mos u kthyer kurrë më aty. Duke kaluar përgjatë bulevardit më shkuan sytë tek katedralja e pambaruar katolike, më erdhi ndër mend historia e ndëshkimit të katedrales ortodokse në qendër të Tiranës dhe vendosa që ta mbyll këtë shkrim me këto vargje të Hajnes që në një sens të sigurtë kanë vlerë edhe për ne sot:


"Por pa shiko-atje, nën shkëlqim hëne

një mike e vjetër na ngrihet përpjetë:

Është Katedralja e Këlnit

E zezë sterrë si djalli vetë !


Dinakët e Papës në fillim fare

Si një Bastijë shpirti e menduan

Do dergjej në të gjykimi gjerman

Si në një burg vigan-Por u gabuan !


Se erdh' Martin Luteri dhe tha "Ndal"

Ish urdhër ky dhe jo shaka

Sakaq ndërtimi i katedrales

Përgjysëm na u la.


Sa mirë nuk u mbraua

Se kjo e bëri monument

Të Gjermanisë protestante

Një forcë që të lë pa mend !


Kastriot Myftaraj

Tiranë

----------


## ~Geri~

*Kastriot Myftaraj kunder flamurit kuq e Zi


Aleanca Kuqezi apo Aleanca Faqezi*

Scritto da Gazeta Sot    Sabato 11 Giugno 2011 00:00

Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ

 Ajo që po bën Kreshnik Spahiu në Shqipëri, nuk ndodh as në vendet më joserioze afrikane. Nënkryetari i Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë, mbajtësi i një posti të lartë, për të cilin paguhet nga taksapaguesit shqiptarë, prej disa muajsh ka abandonuar detyrën

e vet zyrtare dhe po jep një shfaqje prej sharlatani. E gjithë kjo nisi kur Kreshnik Spahiu filloi të flasë publikisht kundër vendimeve të gjykatave për ndryshimin e kombësisë, duke i konsideruar këto vendime si të kundërligjshme dhe antikombëtare. Me këtë rast ishte dashur që Kreshnik Spahiu të jepte dorëheqjen për shkak se ai ishte përgjegjës që nuk ishin marrë masa ndaj gjyqtarëve që i kanë dhënë këto vendime. Por, në vend që Kreshnik Spahiu të pranonte përgjegjësinë e tij, ai na u shfaq si hero dhe i bëri këto deklarata pikënisjen e katapultimit të tij në politikë. Kreshnik Spahiu asnjëherë nuk foli për përgjegjësinë e tij që gjyqtarët të cilët i kanë dhënë këto vendime janë toleruar për vite të tëra. Kreshnik Spahiu foli sikur të ishte analist i medias dhe veprimtar i shoqërisë civile dhe jo një njeri i veshur me pushtet, dhe që ishte dashur që ta ushtronte këtë pushtet që këto gjëra të pengoheshin të ndodhnin.
Deri në këtë pikë, Kreshnik Spahiu ishte gjithsesi brenda orbitës së drejtësisë. Por shpejt ai doli nga orbita dhe duke përdorur si instrument një parti politike informale, të quajtur Aleanca Kuqezi, filloi të flasë për gjithçka që ia merrte mendja, për politikën e jashtme, politikën e brendshme etj. Tashmë Kreshnik Spahiu e ka abandonuar krejt detyrën e tij të lartë, në krye të instancës qeverisëse të drejtësisë, për të cilën paguhet nga taksapaguesit shqiptarë dhe merret me gjithçka që i thotë fantazia e tij. Para pak ditësh, Kreshnik Spahiu arriti deri atje sa të deklaronte publikisht në media se ai kishte një mesazh për Presidentin e Serbisë, Tadiç, me rastin e deklaratave të këtij të fundit për ndarjen e Kosovës mes Serbisë dhe Shqipërisë. Deklarata e Spahiut në këtë rast ishte një deklaratë prej politikani. Nuk ishte nënkryetari i KLD të Serbisë, homologu i Spahiut ai që foli, prandaj nuk kishte vend që të përgjigjej Spahiu. Kjo vetëm sa e bën Shqipërinë që të shfaqet në një dritë të keqe. Spahiu arriti deri atje sa në një intervistë për revistën "Mapo" dhënë Skënder Minxhozit, të prononcohej për ngjarjet e 21 janarit në terma që janë krejt të papranueshme për një zyrtar si Spahiu. Në vend që Spahiu të merret me gjykatat, të cilat janë në gjendje katastrofale dhe janë bërë qendra të korrupsionit, ai merret me politikë.
Aleanca Kuqezi e Kreshnik Spahiut në fakt meriton emrin Aleanca Faqezi. E vetmja gjë kuqezi tek Kreshnik Spahiu është se ai përdor në fytyrën e vet ngjyrë të verdhë në gri, një aleancë ngjyrash kozmetike, pudre, kremi e ku e di unë tjetër, për t' dhënë një ngjyrë paksa të çelur fytyrës. Nëse ka ndonjë gjë tjetër kuqezi tek Spahiu kjo ka të bëjë me ngjyrat e tryezës së ruletës dhe jo të flamurit shqiptar. Spahiu edhe Këshillin e Lartë të Drejtësisë e ka shndërruar në një ruletë fitimprurëse ku Spahiu u thotë atyre që duan të emërohen gjyqtarë, ose gjyqtarëve që duan të transferohen dhe të ngjitin shkallët e karrierës, si drejtuesi i lojës së ruletës në kazino: "Fait votre jeux!" Në rrethet e drejtësisë shqiptare, të gjithë e dinë se Kreshnik Spahiu merr nga 100-500 mijë euro për emërimet dhe transferimet e gjyqtarëve. Por kështu do të ndodhte kur nr. 2 i KLD u bë njeriu që nuk e thotë dot fjalën "jurisprudencë", por thotë "jurispundencë". Qëkurse Faqeziu ka filluar të merret me politikë, ai pothuajse nuk shkon më fare në zyrën e tij në KLD, ku supozohej të gjendej çdo mëngjes. Faqeziun e gjen në Londër, në New York, e gjen kahdo përveçse në zyrën e tij shtetërore.
Tashmë është e qartë, se sado që Spahiu e mohon si me gjysmë zëri, Aleanca Kuqezi është parti politike dhe Spahiu është politikan. Më e keqja është se Aleanca Kuqezi është një parti politike ilegale, e paregjistruar në gjykatë sipas ligjit, dhe e cila për më tepër është krijuar dhe drejtohet nga një zyrtar i cili mban një post që e bën këtë person një nga përgjegjësit kryesorë për ligjshmërinë në Shqipëri. Kjo Aleanca Kuqezi e Faqeziut është si studio ligjore "Legibus" që hapi dikur Faqeziu në një ndërtesë pa leje në anë të Lumit të Lanës, pranë Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme, në katin e parë të një ndërtese pa leje. Studio "Legibus", e cila e kishte marrë emrin nga dialogu i famshëm i Ciceronit, u zhduk bashkë me ndërtesën pa leje, dhe i vetmi kujtim prej saj është se Faqeziun e hodhën një herë në Lanë klientët të cilëve ai u kishte marrë lekët dhe i kishte mashtruar. Është sa skandaloze aq edhe kuptimplotë që shefi i drejtpërdrejtë i Spahiut, kryetari i Këshillit të Lartë të Drejtësisë, Presidenti i Republikës, Topi, nuk i tërheq vërejtjen Spahiut për këto veprime të kundërligjshme. Kjo ndodh se Spahiu është realisht vetëm nënkryetar i Aleancës Kuqezi dhe kryetar i saj është Bamir Topi. Aleanca Kuqezi është një parti presidenciale.
Kreshnik Spahiu, i cili befas po na shfaqet si një nacionalist i madh, ndonëse është person publik që në fillim të viteve nëntëdhjetë, nuk ka mbajtur kurrë qëndrime nacionaliste në media, para muajve të fundit. Ai nuk mund të sjellë asnjë shkrim, asnjë deklaratë në media, ku të ketë mbajtur një qëndrim "kuqezi". E njëjta gjë mund të thuhet edhe për entourage të tij në Aleancën Kuqezi. Leitnanti i Spahiut në Aleancën Kuqezi është kushëriri i tij, Endri Shabani, të cilin Spahiu e merr me vete në të gjitha OJF-të fitimprurëse ku shkon, si dhe e katapulton atje ku nuk shkon dot vetë, siç ndodhi me Transparency International. Në prononcimet publike të Endri Shabanit, mund të gjeni gjithçka, deri edhe ato për "Male lifestyle", siç bëri para disa ditësh në emisionin Top Shoë të Alban Dudushit, por kurrherë prononcime kuqezi, përveç muajve të fundit, kur filloi të flasë kështu me porosinë e kushëririt. Njëjtë si Endri Shabani janë dhe ata që Kreshnik Spahiu kishte zgjedhur për takimin e fundit të aleancës në Prizren, sorosianët Kim Mehmeti dhe Mehmet Kraja. Kim Mehmeti që ka studiuar në Irak, dhe pozon në fotot e shkrimeve të veta dhe në website të tij me shallin islamik, të llojit që mbante Arafati, është aq kuqezi sa Arafati.
Faqeziu, i cili po na del si shpëtimtar i kombit, do të bënte mirë që të tregonte se cilës zonë të hapësirës shqiptare i takon nderi që të jetë vendi i origjinës së këtij "burrështetasi" të madh. Se do të vijë dita që faqeziut t' i ngrihen monumente në vendin e origjinës familjare. Babai i Faqeziut, thotë në kafeteritë e Tiranës, si nën zë, se është me origjinë nga Prizreni, por kjo ka shumë gjasa që të jetë legjendim, siç thuhej në atë gjuhën profesionale të vendit të punës të babait të Faqeziut. Vetë Faqeziu, nuk e tha këtë gjë kur shkoi në Prizren para disa ditësh. Natyrisht se Faqeziu nuk mund t' i gënjente prizrenasit, se do t' i kërkonin më tepër hollësira dhe do t' i dilte rrena. Që familja e Faqeziut ka ardhur nga Kosova, kjo është e sigurt, por kjo nuk do të thotë se ai është shqiptar. Në shtëpinë e Faqeziut deri vonë flitej turqisht, e ndoshta flitet ende. Duke konsideruar se babai i Faqeziut kishte miqësi me ambasadorin boshnjak, me të cilin tërhiqnin tehspijet, ka më shumë gjasa që origjina e familjes së Faqeziut të jetë boshnjake. Faqeziut vetë i pëlqen të përmendë vetëm Libohovën, nga e ka origjinën nëna e vet.
Faqeziu në politikë është ashtu si në drejtësi, pra një sharlatan. Faqeziu shtiret sikur kërkon bashkimin nacional, pra që të bashkohen të gjitha trojet shqiptare në një shtet të vetëm dhe pastaj thotë se kufijtë e Kosovës janë të paprekshëm, siç deklaroi në mesazhin e tij për Tadiçin. Por nëse kufijtë e Kosovës qenkan të paprekshëm, gjë që në fakt nuk është e vërtetë, se Kosovën Veriore e kontrollon Serbia, atëherë kur do të ndodhë bashkimi nacional shqiptar, edhe sa shekuj duhet të presim? Faqeziu as që ka ndërmend t' i përgjigjet kësaj pyetjeje, se ai këto deklarata i quan si spekulime politike dhe beson në to aq sa beson në intelektin e Endri Shabanit. Tani që Faqeziu u bë "lider" rreth tij janë shtuar vajzat e reja, me të cilat atij i pëlqen që të rrethohet në vendqëndrimin e tij të pëlqyer, tek restorant "Gjeli", ku rri edhe drejtori i SHISH, Bahri Shaqiri, "lideri" tjetër i Aleancës Kuqezi. Vajzat të cilat shkojnë me shpresë që të bëjnë karrierë me ndihmën e Faqeziut i bëjnë atij komplimente dhe atij nga kënaqësia i ngrihen lart flokët me xhel.
 Shteti shqiptar duhet t' i thotë Faqeziut, ashtu si Ciceroni, nga i cili Faqeziu mori emrin e studios, iu drejtua Katilinës, duke i thënë: "Quo usque tandem abutere Catilina, patientia nostra?" (Deri kur do të abuzosh me durimin tonë, Katilinë?) Ndërtimi pa leje i Faqeziut duhet të shembet ashtu si ndërtesa ku ishte studioja e tij ligjore. E kuqja dhe e zeza e Faqeziut nuk është si e kuqja dhe e zeza e Stendalit. E kuqja e Faqeziut është ajo e Nexhmije Hoxhës, e cila dikur i siguroi Faqeziut të drejtën e studimit në fakultetin juridik, kurse e zeza është ajo e kriminelëve që Faqeziu ka ndihmuar të lirohen nga burgu dhe që i mban si forcë paramilitare të kinse Aleancës Kuqezi. Faqeziu i cili shtiret sikur nuk ka dëshirë që të merret me politikë dhe në fakt merret gjithë ditën me politikë, shpejt do të thotë se kanë qenë mbështetësit e Aleancës Kuqezi ata që e detyruan që ta bëjë lëvizjen parti politike. Kështu i ka ndodhur në jetë Faqeziut, ai do një gjë dhe të tjerët e detyrojnë që të bëjë një gjë tjetër. Dikur Faqeziu donte që të studionte për aktor, por ja që Nexhmije Hoxha, në disa rrethana që i di mirë Faqeziu, e dërgoi në Fakultetin Juridik. E kështu me radhë
kastriotmyftaraj@sot.com.al

----------


## ~Geri~

*Kastriot Myftaraja kunder Shqiptareve dhe pro serbise
*

Aleanca e Shqiponjës së Bardhë dhe Shqiponjës së Zezë që nis me flijimin e mullenjës: Serbia, Shqipëria dhe ndarja e Kosovës (2)

http://www.radiosot.com/sot.com/inde...ja-e-kosoves-2

Nga Kastriot MYFTARAJ

Zbatimi i planit serb për ndarjen e Kosovës do të lehtësohet ose vështirësohet varësisht konceptit që ka Serbia për ndarjen. Pyetja është nëse Serbia e shikon ndarjen

si mënyrën për zgjidhjen përfundimtare të konfliktit historik serbo-shqiptar, sipas modelit gjermano-francez, apo si pjesë të agjendës historike serbe për shpërbërjen e nacionit (kombit) dhe të shtetit shqiptar, në emër të aspiratës historike serbe për të dalë Serbia në Detin Adriatik? Në përgjigjen e kësaj pyetjeje, një premisë përcaktuese është ajo që ka të bëjë me kontekstin gjeopolitik në të cilin Serbia e shikon ndarjen e Kosovës. Ndarja mund të arrihet dhe të funksionojë vetëm nëse bëhet fjalë për pajtim mes Nacionalizmit Serb dhe Nacionalizmit Shqiptar, ashtu si pajtimi franko-gjerman ishte një pajtim mes nacionalizmit gjerman dhe atij francez. Pasiqë nacionalizmi gjerman dhe ai francez dështuan që ta sundojnë Europën në konflikt mes tyre, dhe të gjendur përballë rrezikut të përbashkët ruso-komunist, vendosën që të pajtohen për të dominuar Europën e bashkuar.
Në rastin serbo-shqiptar, nuk bëhet fjalë që dy nacionalizmat të pajtohen për sundimin e Ballkanit, madje as të atij perëndimor, por për interesin e përbashkët për mbrojtjen përballë Turqisë neo-otomane, e cila ka shpallur ambicjet e saj për finlandizimin e Ballkanit. Marrëdhëniet mes Serbisë dhe Turqisë neo-otomane sot në dukje janë shumë të mira, aq sa mund të thuhet se marrëdhëniet serbo-turke nuk kanë qenë kurrherë kaq të mira që prej vitit 1435 kur Sulltan Murati II u martua me princeshën serbe Mara, vajzën e despotit të Serbisë, Gjuragj Brankoviç, me ç rast u arrit deri tek aleanca serbo-otomane. Por pushtimi i Serbisë nga Imperia Otomane erdhi në 1459, do të thotë 24 vite pas kësaj martese politike. Kjo të josh që të bësh një parashikim historik sipas shembullit të Princit Bismarck. Dy vjet pasi Perandori gjerman Wilhem II e pati larguar Bismarck-un nga pushteti, në takimin e fundit që patën
këta të dy, ish-kancelari i hekurt e paralajmëroi sundimtarin se:
Jena erdhi njëzet vjet pas vdekjes së Frederikut të Madh; shkatërrimi do të vijë njëzet vjet pas vdekjes sime nëse gjërat shkojnë kështu. (Alan J. P. Taylor, Bismarck: the man and Statesman, Alfred A. Knopf, New York 1969, f. 264)
Bismarck këtu e kishte fjalën për Betejën e Jenës të vitit 1806, ku Prusia u mund nga Franca e Napoleonit, me ç rast Prusia kapitulloi dhe ra nën tutelën e Francës. Prognoza e Princit Bismarck rezultoi të ishte çuditërisht e saktë. Bismarck vdiq në 30 korrik 1898. Gjermania nënshkroi armëpushimin në Luftën e Parë Botërore, në 11 nëntor 1918. Pra katastrofa erdhi 20 vjet e 102 ditë pas vdekjes së Princit Bismarck! Lideri serb Sllobodan Millosheviç, në 1989, në celebrimin e 600 vjetorit të Betejës së Fushë-Kosovës, dha të kuptohet se Serbisë i duhej të luftonte përsëri për t u mbrojtur nga rreziku turko-islamik. Në fakt, vetëm pak kohë pasiqë Millosheviç mbajti këtë fjalim, Presidenti turk Ozal foli për botën turke nga Adriatiku në Murin e Madh Kinez, çka u quajt Neo-Otomanizëm. Në 2001, në kohën që Millosheviç arrestohej dhe dërgohej në Hagë një studiues turk, Ahmet Davutoglu, botoi librin
me titull Thellësia strategjike: pozita ndërkombëtare e Turqisë, që është elaborat i Neo-Otomanizmit. Millosheviç duket se kishte gjithë të drejtën që në 2006, para vdekjes të profetizonte si Bismarck: Beteja e Fushë Kosovës e vitit 1389 erdhi 34 vjet pas vdekjes së Stefan Urosh IV (Stefan Dushan), në 1355. Katastrofa do të vijë e shumta 34 vjet pas vdekjes sime.
Nëse liderët e sotëm dhe të ardhshëm serbë e kuptojnë këtë gjë, atëherë do të arrihet deri tek aleanca e nacionalizmit serb dhe nacionalizmit shqiptar, përballë rrezikut të përbashkët neo-otoman. Serbia duhet ta kuptojë se nëse në shekullin XXI ky vend do të gjendet përsëri përballë një rreziku jetik neo-otomano-islamik, nacionalizmi shqiptar do të jetë aleati i domosdoshëm i tij. Nacionalizmi shqiptar ka rrënjë skënderbegase, çka e bën atë në thelb antiislamik dhe armik të çdo trajte të re të otomanizmit. Serbia duhet ta kuptojë se nëse ardhmëria i ka rezervuar Serbisë një luftë të re për t u mbrojtur nga mësymja neo-otomane dhe islamike, nacionalizmi shqiptar do të jetë avanposti i kësaj lufte. Në rezistencën ndaj mësymjes neo-otomane në shekullin XXI popullsia që praktikon Islamin në Ballkan, qoftë boshnjake apo shqiptare, është armiku i përbashkët nacionit serb dhe atij shqiptar, i
nacionalizmit serb dhe atij shqiptar. Ideologu i Neo-Otomanizmit, Davutoglu, i cilëson popullsitë mbetje otomane si bazën e politikës neo-otomane në Ballkan. Madje Davutoglu, në librin e vet nuk heziton që të shprehet hapur se xhamitë, tyrbet, medreset në Ballkan janë fortesa të strategjisë së Turqisë neo-otomane për depërtim atje: Çdo xhami e shembur në Ballkan, çdo institucion islam i pakësuar, çdo element tradicional islam i asgjësuar në kuptim kulturor janë nga një gur themeli i shkulur prej ndikueshmërisë përtejkufitare të Turqisë në këtë zonë. Tashmë Turqia është e detyruar të prodhojë politika të mesme alternative që t i zënë vendin politikës së emigrimit të shndërruar në simbol të braktisjes së plotë. Është e pashmangshme që në themel të këtyre politikave të mesme të zërë vend mbajtja gjallë e kulturës otomano-islame në Ballkan.(Ahmet Davutoglu: Thellësia
strategjike: pozita ndërkombëtare e Turqisë, Shtëpia botuese Logos-A, Shkup 2010, f. 80-81)
Këto fjalë nuk i ka shkruar një njeri i çfardoshëm, por ai që një vit pas botimit të librit të tij, në 2002, u bë këshilltari për politikë të jashtme i kryeministrit turk, dhe që pas shtatë vitesh në këtë post u bë ministër i Punëve të Jashtme të Turqisë, post të cilin e mban dhe sot. Sipas këtij shtetari turk, institucionet religjioze, ato që quhen Bashkësitë Islame në Bosnjë-Herzegovinë, Shqipëri, Kosovë, Maqedoni, Serbi, me xhamitë e tyre, me muslimanët praktikues në këto vende, përbëjnë një aset strategjik neo-otoman. Kjo do të thotë se çdo musliman praktikues boshnjak dhe shqiptar është një ujk neo-otoman (ujku i Anadollit ka qenë për të krishterët simbol i otomanit). Përderisa doktrina neo-otomane nuk filloi me Davutoglu, i cili ishte vetëm elaborues i saj, por filloi me Presidentin laik, Ozal, duhet pritur që ajo të mos marrë fund me largimin nga pushteti të Davutoglu dhe Erdogan,
por libri i Davutoglu të mbetet një manual për shtetarët turq në shekullin XXI. Në këto rrethana, urtësia gjeopolitike dhe gjeostrategjike këshillon një luftë preventive kundër bastioneve neo-otomane në Ballkanin Perëndimor. Serbia për shkak të ngarkesës historike që ka nga lufta në Bosnjë-Herzegovinë dhe Kosovë në dekadën e fundit të shekullit XX nuk mund ta ndërmarrë një luftë të tillë. Por nacionalizmi shqiptar mund ta ndërmarrë këtë luftë në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe pjesën shqiptare të Maqedonisë, e cila do të jetë një luftë për deislamizimin total të trojeve shqiptare nëse ka mbështetjen edhe të nacionalizmit serb dhe të atyre qarqeve europiane që po bëhen gjithëherë e më të vetëdijshme për rrezikun neo-otoman dhe islamik në përgjithësi. Nacionalizmi shqiptar ka legjitimitetin për ta bërë këtë luftë se bartës të tij kryesorë janë njerëz si unë, pasardhës të atyre shqiptarëve
të krishterë që u kthyen me dhunë në Islam gjatë pushtimit otoman. Islami ballkanas është bërë një version malinj i Sheherzades së përrallave të Njëmijëenjë netëve. Derisa tregon cdo ditë nga një përrallë të re për vlerat dhe tolerancën e tij, për kohën e artë otomane të mirëkuptimit religjioz, ashtu që të shpëtojë ekzistencën e vet, në anën tjetër punon paprerë për revanshin neo-otoman.
Nacionalizmi serb duhet ta kuptojë se në shekullin XXI aleanca me nacionalizmin shqiptar është e domosdoshme për të. Kjo aleancë është e nevojshme që Serbia dhe Shqipëria të vazhdojnë të ekzistojnë në 700 vjetorin e Betejës së Fushë-Kosovës, në 2089. Tekefundit çka ishte Beteja e Fushë-Kosovës në 1389. Atje Shqiponja e Bardhë serbe dhe Shqiponja e Zezë shqiptare, duke mos qenë në gjendje që të fluturonin për shkak se krahët e tyre qenë lënduar nga luftrat mesveti, dolën përballë Ujkut të murrmë të Anadollit, i cili nuk e pati të vështirë që t i shqyente. Por Shqiponja e Bardhë dhe Shqiponja e Zezë, nëse ushqejnë njëra tjetrën do të fuqizohen për të fluturuar dhe goditur Ujkun neo-otoman, ashtu siç dinë që të bëjnë shqiponjat. E gjithë kjo duket e vështirë që të ndodhë, por shqiponjat guxojnë. Mes Shqiponjës së Bardhë serbe dhe Shqiponjës së Zezë shqiptare qëndron mullënja
(fjala Kosovë do të thotë mullënjë, një lloj zogu i zi). Mullënja mund të bëhet flija për celebrimin e aleancës së Shqiponjës së Bardhë dhe Shqiponjës së Zezë, zogu i mallkuar që do t i mbajë ato në një letargji historike deri kur të bëhen përsëri pre të ujkut të murrmë neo-otoman të Anadollit.
Nacionalizmi serb mund të ndërmjetësojë edhe për pajtimin mes nacionalizmit shqiptar dhe nacionalizmit grek. Greqia, e cila është vendi që më së shumti i është ekspozuar rrezikut neo-otoman, duhet të zgjedhë, nëse do pak më tepër tokë në Shqipërinë e Jugut, çka nuk duket që të jetë e nevojshme për një vend që ka 132 000 km² dhe një popullsi të plakur prej 11 milion banorësh, apo dëshiron një aleat të rëndësishëm në luftën kundër rrezikut neo-otoman. Do të jetë një ironi e madhe historike nëse Greqia arrin që ta marrë atë pjesë të Shqipërisë së Jugut që e quan Vorio-Epir, për të rënë pastaj Greqia nën sundimin neo-otoman! Nacionalizmi shqiptar është i kënaqur me një shtet shqiptar me rreth 50 000 km² të përbërë nga Shqipëria e sotme, Kosova dhe Maqedonia perëndimore. Ky shtet shqiptar do të bëhet avanposti i luftës preventive kundër neo-otomanizmit, me mbështetjen e vendeve
fqinje dhe të Europës së vetëdijësuar për rrezikun islamik.
Pajtimi i nacionalizmit serb me nacionalizmin shqiptar do të zgjidhte dhe problemin e serbëve dhe shqiptarëve të Malit të Zi. Në Mal të Zi sot 30% e popullsisë janë deklaruar si serbë etnikë, por kjo shifër është definitivisht më e lartë, se shumë punonjës të administratës, policisë, ushtrisë janë detyruar që ata dhe familjet e tyre të deklarohen si malazezë që të mos humbin vendin e punës. Aleanca e serbëve dhe shqiptarëve në Malin e Zi do t i jepte fund iluzionit të ekzistencës së Malit të Zi si një shtet shumëetnik, që është bërë në dëm të serbëve dhe të shqiptarëve.
William Blake ka thënë: The eagle never lost so much time, as when he submitted to lern of the crow. Nuk është e nevojshme që për aleancën e nacionalizmit shqiptar dhe nacionalizmit serb të binden masivisht serbët dhe shqiptarët, mjaft që të binden ata që mund t i venë gjërat në lëvizje, në mënyrë vendimtare. Në Serbi njerëzit natyrisht se egërsohen kur dëgjojnë fjalën nacionalizëm shqiptar, por çka është sot nacionalizmi shqiptar, ai është kusht i domosdoshëm për mbijetesën e Serbisë në shekullin XXI! Pajtimi është një sfidë për shqiponjat, zogjtë vetmitarë, të cilët nuk durojnë madje as njëri-tjetrin. Pajtimi serbo-shqiptar, i cili para së gjithash do të jetë një pajtim i dy nacionalizmave, ka si parakusht pajtimin e intelektualëve nacionalistë. Do të ishte e dëshirueshme që një zë autoritar në Beograd, p.sh. Dobrica Cosic, i njohur si Ati i Nacionit Serb, t u bënte jehonë
ideve të tilla. Pse të mos ndodhë kështu? Unë personalisht dëgjoj më me kënaqësi këngët e reperëve serbë për betejat e serbëve kundër terroristëve islamikë në Bosnjë-Herzegovinë, se kinse kënga atdhetare Kënga Jonë e grupit Jericho nga Prishtina, e mbushur me turqizma. Natyrisht se unë pres që shumëkush do të më thotë se Dobrica Cosic ka thënë këtë dhe atë për shqiptarët. Unë e di se çka ka thënë Cosic për shqiptarët. Por unë e di se shqiponjat guxojnë të kapin majat, dhe pajtimi serbo-shqiptar është një majë e historisë, e denjë për shqiponjat që të guxojnë. Eagle dare, siç thotë fjala. Cosic më mirë se cilido serb e ka të qartë se pajtimi serbo-shqiptar, pajtimi mes nacionalizmit serb dhe atij shqiptar, do të jetë një pajtim mes Serbisë së Shenjtë dhe Shqipërisë së Shenjtë- Cosic e di mirë se çka duan të thonë këto dy fjalë.
Nacionalizëm sot është një fjalë e keqe në fjalorin zyrtar politik ndërkombëtar. Por ekzistenca e Neo-Otomanizmit bën legjitimë ekzistencën e nacionalizmit serb dhe nacionalizmit shqiptar, madje edhe aleancën mes tyre. Nacionalizmat ballkanase, serb, grek, shqiptar nuk mund të mos jenë legjitimë në sytë e Perëndimit kur përpjekjet e tyre janë të drejtuara për t u mbrojtur nga rreziku neo-otoman. Historia na mëson se parrardhësit e serbëve, grekëve, shqiptarëve bënë gabime fatale kur nënvlerësuan fillimisht rrezikun otoman dhe madje menduan se mund t i përdornin otomanët kundër njëri-tjetrit. A mos ndoshta historia ka rezervuar një kapitull të ngjashëm që pret të shkruhet për serbët, grekët dhe shqiptarët e shekullit XXI? Rreziku ekzistencial për tre nacionet ballkanase është aq i lartë saqë ata nuk mund t i lejojnë vetes që të presin se ç kahje do të marrë historia. Kështu, në
2089, serbë dhe shqiptarë mund të festojnë së bashku në 700 vjetorin e Betejës së Fushë-Kosovës, krenarë se fituan atje ku paraardhësit e tyre humbën, krenarë se arritën që të mësojnë nga humbja e paraardhësve të tyre.
Në shekullin XV Kruja ra në duart e otomanëve në 1479, 20 vjet pas kryeqytetit serb Smederevo (1459). Në shekullin XXI mund të ndodhë e kundërta, Tirana të bjerë nën kontrollin neo-otoman 20 vjet para Beogradit. A do të ketë shumë rëndësi kjo e parë në retrospektivë nga shekulli XXII. Nacionalistët serbë dhe shqiptarë kanë mundësi që të bashkohen para katastrofës, ose pas saj, si emigrantë në kryeqytetet e Europës, ashtu si Vuk Karaxhic takohej shqiptarët në kafeteritë e Vienës në fund të shekullit XVIII. kastriotmyftaraj@sot.com.al

----------


## illyrian rex

Nuk e kuptoj pse i ipet kaq shum rendesi ketij Kastriot Myftarajt!

Vetem nje shkrim te tij e kam lexu nga fillimi deri ne fund. Ishte nje shkrim ku tentonte qe nepermjet opsionit 'like' te facebook te nxirrte sondazh, e qe kishte dale shume joserioz dhe qesharak.

Realiteti eshte se nuk ekzistojne perqarjet fetare, vazhdojne martesat e perziera, vazhdon harmonia fetare, nuk ka ekstremizem fetar...tek jo me pak se 98% e popullsise.
Nje 2% qe punon per interesa te ndryshme, ne te shumten e rasteve financiare, do ta ze veshin nje dite dhe do ta kuptoje qe nuk mund te ndryshohet ajo qe ka mbizoteruar per mijera vite...e qe eshte *toleranca*. 

Po sulmohemi ne njeren nga pikat me te forta qe na karakterizon si popull.

----------

